# Celebrity Big Brother



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I know there are some fellow BB watchers so what are you making of this series so far? It started out looking like it would be the Katie Hopkins show and already she has faded into the background. 

I do wonder why they put Jeremy in there as he didn't appear to be in a very good place in his private life and started to drink heavily which was never going to end well. I think they were right to remove him from the house after the incident with Chloe but am amazed they didn't remove Ken as well. 

Can't say as I have a favourite yet.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm not watching.
But I did see yesterday that there was a hell of a storm on twitter about what Jeremy did and what Ken said.
I had to go through the tweets to find out what it was all about though.

But no thoughts on the matter, as I didn't see it first hand .


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm not particularly watching, but I have been a huge BB fan for years. However I think it was an over reaction to remove Jeremy. BB tend to pick and choose and manipulate who they feel like. In the civilian series last summer there was a horrible, bully, of a girl who received warning after warning for her behaviour.....but yet went on to win. Jeremy makes one mistake and he's out where a warning would have been sufficient I think. I do wonder whether he was removed also through fear of his mental state.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

not sure how to take ken,i like Katie,non of the others are particularly interesting


----------



## Idalia (May 14, 2014)

I'm amazed they didn't eject Ken TBH, he just didn't know when to shut up. :nonod: 
I thought the whole Jeremy debacle was a total overreaction.
Why did so many girls feel the need to 'help' him when he was being sick? Yes what he did was wrong, but Chloe's reaction was so over the top I assume she must having been drinking as well, I'd have just given him a slap.
As for Perez and his 'I don't feel safe with him in here', get a grip!  now Nadia has come over holier than thou all of a sudden. The whole thing had me feeling slightly sorry for Jeremy, hope he gets the help he so obviously needs.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

I saw last night's episode but am not watching religiously. I'm disappointed in Ken. Many of his comments have been very unpleasant and offensive. Just was well he's retired/retiring as he hasn't done himself any favours. 
Thought it was entirely right that they eject Jeremy. Regardless of the wider circumstances, there is no justification for what he did and it crossed the line between drunken silliness and an unacceptable sexually motivated invasion of another housemate's personal space. Her reaction might have seemed extreme but she clearly felt it was degrading and humiliating. 
I couldn't stand Katie Hopkins before she went into the house, and she's done nothing to change that opinion. 
Perez is a drama queen and I find him very irritating. 
Can't say any of them are coming across particularly well though. Old Cheggers seems to be keeping a low profile.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I think Jeremy's removal was OTT. It was he said, she said and her reaction was too far... as was the reaction from Perez, I don't think its done him any favours. I don't think there was any really bad intentions from Jeremy, he said he thought she had clothes on. I think that is a reasonable assumption... she was making a big deal about being around people she doesn't know well, but walks around in a robe while being naked underneath... robes aren't exactly a secure piece of clothing to cover you! And not that it is justification if what she claims did happen but she had no issue showing them her 'trick' the day before with her boobs! Again, to people she doesn't know well! 

As for a favourite... can't believe I am saying this but so far, I think it's Katie!


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

MinkyMadam said:


> I saw last night's episode but am not watching religiously. I'm disappointed in Ken. Many of his comments have been very unpleasant and offensive. Just was well he's retired/retiring as he hasn't done himself any favours.
> Thought it was entirely right that they eject Jeremy. Regardless of the wider circumstances, there is no justification for what he did and it crossed the line between drunken silliness and an unacceptable sexually motivated invasion of another housemate's personal space. Her reaction might have seemed extreme but she clearly felt it was degrading and humiliating.
> I couldn't stand Katie Hopkins before she went into the house, and she's done nothing to change that opinion.
> Perez is a drama queen and I find him very irritating.
> Can't say any of them are coming across particularly well though. Old Cheggers seems to be keeping a low profile.


Its BB

Why would you expect there not to be non ethics?

Its kind of like being a born again Christian and then being an active fan of the hammer house of horror whilst regretting the scenes that step outside the confines of the values of jesus


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I think Ken is playing at being a pantomime villain but he makes my skin crawl as he was all lecturous on come dine with me too, I think he saw easy money, as in sign up go in be first evicted take home nice big pay cheque.

Jeremy should never have gone in as he obliviously isn't in the right head space and Chanel 5 should never have cleared him for it. 

Perez is just awful awful awful and likes to over react just a tad.

Katie has shown herself up to be the dull and boring person she really is as she isn't quick witted with her put downs and just appears to be a bitter spiteful person.

I think cheggers has a fair shot at winning currently.


----------



## ThelifeofPi (Mar 18, 2013)

I can't imagine why anyone would like Katie...feel sorry for her perhaps but like?!? When she was on The Apprentice I thought she had all the traits of a sociopath but I'm not so sure now. I think she's an angry, bitter and troubled soul and her none caring attitude is a merely an act which up to now has earned her lots of money. If she falls apart in the BB house then I doubt we will see a great deal of her in the future.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

BBC News - Jeremy Jackson thrown out of Celebrity Big Brother

I think perhaps Perez has some prior knowledge of something that has been going on with Jeremy as he mentioned a couple of times that he is scary and also said don't talk about killing anyone when Jeremy nominated Patsy and talked about killing off weaker members. I do think BB set him up for a fall though. As to Ken I have a feeling he is trying his hardest to get himself thrown out. What he said to Chloe after the trouble with Jeremy about how Jeremy is a film producer so she should keep on the right side of him was not very nice


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I found last night to be extremely uncomfortable watching. 

To tackle Jeremy first, he clearly wasn't well in some respect and was hammering drink down him after living cleanly due to past additions. 

What happened after he opened Chloe's top is quite a frightening view of how women are viewed, it's like feminism never happened. 

Chloe in no way was 'coming on' to him, she was trying to help him after he had vomited yet Jeremy then said that she was leaning over him, he was drunk, why would you do that with nothing on? So basically if you dress and look a certain way, you are fair game. 

Initially I thought ken was trying to be funny, but he was coming across as a dirty old man, crude, disrespectful comments to girls young enough to be his grand daughter. It ties in with Jeremy's antics as well. While I personally don't like the outfits Cami and Chloe wear, I believe whole heartedly they have the right to wear what ever they damn well like and not have to worry about uncontrolled men making lewd comments or touching them. 

His frankly racist comments were truly shocking, Alexander o'neal handled it with aplomb and gave ken the benefit of the doubt that he maybe didn't realise he was being offensive but my God, my flesh crawled the whole way through.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm liking Michelle Visage very much, didn't know anything about her at all beforehand but she seems to be the most sensible, level headed and least attention seeking of the lot, she says what is on her mind without being bitchy and confrontational and seems to try to calm situations down without making a drama out of them.... Very impressive lady!


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Tails and Trails said:


> Its BB
> 
> Why would you expect there not to be non ethics?
> 
> Its kind of like being a born again Christian and then being an active fan of the hammer house of horror whilst regretting the scenes that step outside the confines of the values of jesus


I'm not "an active fan" of BB, whatever that means. And clearly there is some boundary in terms of ethical behaviour, otherwise they wouldn't have kicked Jeremy out. I understood they had to sign a Code of Conduct type agreement before they entered. Is that not the case?


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Mrsred said:


> *I found last night to be extremely uncomfortable watching. *
> 
> To tackle Jeremy first, he clearly wasn't well in some respect and was hammering drink down him after living cleanly due to past additions.
> 
> ...





MinkyMadam said:


> I'm not "an active fan" of BB, whatever that means. And clearly there is some boundary in terms of ethical behaviour, otherwise they wouldn't have kicked Jeremy out. *I understood they had to sign a Code of Conduct type agreement before they entered. Is that not the case?*


what are you asking me for?
do i sound like i would watch it?
jeremy whom?


like i said, you watch BB, then have ethical expectations or comfortable viewing notions :crazy:

contradiction in terms, surely?

like choosing to keep up with the hammer house of horrors and then being perturbed by its like of christian message?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Tails and Trails said:


> what are you asking me for?
> do i sound like i would watch it?
> jeremy whom?
> 
> ...


If you don't watch it then why would you waste your time not only reading through a thread titled 'celebrity big brother' but then commenting on it. Twice!


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Mrsred said:


> If you don't watch it then why would you waste your time not only reading through a thread titled 'celebrity big brother' but then commenting on it. Twice!


do you think that you have to have watched, read, or done every activity on every thread on this forum before you comment on a discussion?

or do you think you can comment upon a discussion because you are a member of this discussion forum?

quick think - number two, obviously

now back to the genuine valid point i was actually making......any views?



ie, if you spent time watching a tv series called hammer house of horrors, would your critiques _really_ be focused on the un-christian content?

or formula 1 and be concerned about the speeding?
serious question


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Tails and Trails said:


> what are you asking me for?
> do i sound like i would watch it?
> jeremy whom?
> 
> ...


If you don't watch it though how do you know what our expectations should be? They do have a set of rules about their conduct while in the house and when they get a warning they are always reminded about those rules that they agreed to abide by. The case in question involving Jeremy is actually quite sad - a child star (Baywatch) who couldn't handle the fame and fortune, became a drug/alcohol addict, went to rehab and appeared to be doing well until his marriage recently broke down. Things seem to have spiralled out of control since then and he has been drinking heavily in the house. I think he should have been taken out as soon as that happened but BB obviously took the risk of him being good viewing and kept him in until he crossed the line and apparently pulled open the dressing gown of a young lady (21) who happens to be a glamour model exposing her anatomy whilst she comforted him when he was being sick in the toilet. I've watched most of the celebrity BB series over the years and a good many of the non celeb version until it moved from Channel 4 and have never seen anything like that happen before so I can understand why Mrs Red found it uncomfortable viewing.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> If you don't watch it though how do you know what our expectations should be?


because its called BB, its been going for about 15 years, its featured about 500 drunks, scantily clad hot chicks, tarts, chavs, freaks, thugs, vacuous celebrity wannabees, weirdos, attention seekers, tabloid whores, near whores (male and female), etc, etc, so everyone knows what this show was built for.

its like me saying i watch porn then waxing ethical and upset about the odd scene.

if im gonna seriously - and expect to be seen as credible - complain about bits of porn, then im gonna complain about the whole porn! and not be a consumer of porn!



> The case in question involving Jeremy is actually quite sad - a child star (Baywatch) who couldn't handle the fame and fortune, became a drug/alcohol addict, went to rehab and appeared to be doing well until his marriage recently broke down.


hence why they hired him then



> BB obviously took the risk of him being good viewing and kept him in until he crossed the line and apparently pulled open the dressing gown of a young lady (21)


Bingo! The show is called Celebrity Big Brother!


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

to say, thats not meant personally

the point being i agree with your complaints

which is why the response to those complaints is not to have retarded moronic whorish programmes like BB on TV, or not to watch them


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

For someone who hasn't watched it you seem to have a lot of knowledge about it  as I said I have watched it a lot over the years and I don't recognise many of those characters you refer to. Do you think you might be guilty of a teeny bit of intellectual snobbery? For me its all about people watching, there have been many classic moments in Celeb BB both good and bad. Who could forget George Galloway and Rula Lenska playing the cat that got the cream, that still makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand up or the racist bullying of Shilpa Shetty by Jade Goody and her family and others who stood by and did nothing. John McCririck say around in his string vest picking his nose whilst throwing a major tantrum about not getting his fizzy drinks. I could go on but I wouldn't want to bore you


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Tails and Trails said:


> to say, thats not meant personally
> 
> the point being i agree with your complaints
> 
> which is why the response to those complaints is not to have retarded moronic whorish programmes like BB on TV, or not to watch them


I don't think people are complaining about the programme - more the behaviour of certain people on the programme. Thats a bit like saying if you like football and watch matches you can't complain about some of the players who behave poorly.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> For someone who hasn't watched it you seem to have a lot of knowledge about it  )


we already covered that point. its moot.

as BB and antics are as famous as david beckham.

and as for saying its hasnt featured the examples i mentioned, 
firstly, sorry to be so blunt, you are in denial, secondly you just went and listed some of the examples yourself! 


> Who could forget George Galloway and Rula Lenska playing the cat that got the cream, that still makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand up or the racist bullying of Shilpa Shetty by Jade Goody and her family and others who stood by and did nothing. John McCririck say around in his string vest picking his nose whilst throwing a major tantrum about not getting his fizzy drinks. I could go on but I wouldn't want to bore you


Precisely 

so yeh, if you are gonna be a self avowed BB consumerist, then get ethical about random bits, then i might as start a thread about my years of watching porn, but im bloody well upset about the movie i watched last night


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Tails and Trails said:


> we already covered that point. its moot.
> 
> as BB and antics are as famous as david beckham.
> 
> ...


No its not a moot point - you have read the edited highlights but haven't watched it. I'm saying I have watched most of it (apart from the last few years of the non celeb version) and I don't recognise many of those characters. I don't think I did get ethical about certain bits - we were just discussing them and one person said it made her feel uncomfortable. So I've got a good idea, we'll carry on watching BB and you carry on watching porn :001_tongue:


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> No its not a moot point - you have read the edited highlights but haven't watched it. I'm saying I have watched most of it (apart from the last few years of the non celeb version) and I don't recognise many of those characters. I don't think I did get ethical about certain bits - we were just discussing them and one person said it made her feel uncomfortable. So I've got a good idea, we'll carry on watching BB and you carry on watching porn :001_tongue:


fair enough :w00t:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> If you don't watch it though how do you know what our expectations should be? They do have a set of rules about their conduct while in the house and when they get a warning they are always reminded about those rules that they agreed to abide by. The case in question involving Jeremy is actually quite sad - a child star (Baywatch) who couldn't handle the fame and fortune, became a drug/alcohol addict, went to rehab and appeared to be doing well until his marriage recently broke down. Things seem to have spiralled out of control since then and he has been drinking heavily in the house. I think he should have been taken out as soon as that happened but BB obviously took the risk of him being good viewing and kept him in until he crossed the line and apparently pulled open the dressing gown of a young lady (21) who happens to be a glamour model exposing her anatomy whilst she comforted him when he was being sick in the toilet. I've watched most of the celebrity BB series over the years and a good many of the non celeb version until it moved from Channel 4 and have never seen anything like that happen before so I can understand why Mrs Red found it uncomfortable viewing.


To be fair BB supplied him with the alcohol. You'd think they'd have been more careful knowing his background. They have a duty of care to the HM's, and sadly over the last few years that has been lacking. It's why I've given up on BB this past year. I read about here and there and did watch the launch night of CBB this year, but I'm fed up with the blatant manipulation and bias towards certain HM's.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I totally agree that BB should have called a halt when Jeremy began drinking and then acting oddly and yes, it's par for the course to see young good looking girls running about in skimpy outfits but I think it's fair to say that no one would expect a house mate to say both the words '*****' and '**********' and call a girl a whore as if it was normal every day conversation.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mrsred said:


> I totally agree that BB should have called a halt when Jeremy began drinking and then acting oddly and yes, it's par for the course to see young good looking girls running about in skimpy outfits but I think it's fair to say that no one would expect a house mate to say both the words '*****' and '**********' and call a girl a whore as if it was normal every day conversation.


When he said that I really couldn't decide if he was very naive or very stupid or just trying to get himself slung out


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

We audibly gasped and then he kept digging further. I can't figure him out at all.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Not sure yet of who is my fav to win, too early to tell.
I think they had to remove Jeremy , not sure if he was emotionally ready to go into BB anyway.

Ken OMG..what an arse and Perez is doing my head in, such a drama queen.
Liking Michelle, never knew anything of her, seems very level headed.
Patsy, I can see having a meltdown at some point, she seems quite fragile to me.

Alicia, seems to hate confrontations too, can see her being evicted early as not much happening with her.

Katie, well she is nothing like we imagined...clearly more vociferous behind a computer or if she has times to prepare her speech me thinks


----------



## ThelifeofPi (Mar 18, 2013)

Perhaps the huge profits gained from reality tv like BB should be used to aid the recovery of effected individuals. We can always argue that contestants know what's involved when they agree to go on the show but people like Jeremy Jackson was a broken man before he entered the house. I'm not at all surprised at the show picking an unstable man because as far as the broadcasters are concerned, instability makes good viewing and oh boy, didn't it just. 

The show deliberately picked a very cutting fairy tail about Katie last night. They were wanting a reaction from Perez who has previously voiced his disgust towards her. It was cringe worthy and I don't mean the way Perez questioned her, but the way the producers prodded him with that pointy stick.

Out of interest, who do you think came out on top from that little tit for tat between Katie and Perez?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Katie for me, I don't get Perez at all. I don't particularly like Katie but she is coming across better than I expected.


----------



## ThelifeofPi (Mar 18, 2013)

I think Perez behaves like an over active teenager but he's harmless and more importantly, he's got good morals. Katie on the other hand is a great actress, we've already seen that when she did the foot massage and went over to comfort the people she'd just nominated, whilst spitting vile about them behind their backs. She's already lied and said she doesn't talk about people behind their backs but says it like it is to their face. I really don't believe someone with a conscience could put on such convincing acts or lie so convincingly. 

On The Apprentice she was highly manipulative and devious but she won everyone over with that princess Diana coy smile and the innocent fluttering of her eyelashes. She's a wolf in sheep clothing, the master of manipulation and a high functioning sociopath who will continue to win over not only the other contestants but the audience that watch her. After all, that's what sociopaths are good at.

Watch the way she stares at people...its creepy :shocked:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I can't stand Katie Hopkins, and I agree with the general opinion that she seems much more vicious and opinionated behind a computer screen. Everything she has said so far on BB seems contrived and forced...especially her launch night entrance with her 'digs' at the Scottish BB and then her cringeworthy attempt at humour by asking whether she would be spanked....
If it weren't for the horrible views she's expressed before I'd likely find her pretty inoffensive...just desperate to put on some act. The woman is the biggest hypocrite walking though, so that much makes me take her less seriously than before.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

ThelifeofPi said:


> I think Perez behaves like an over active teenager but he's harmless and more importantly, he's got good morals. Katie on the other hand is a great actress, we've already seen that when she did the foot massage and went over to comfort the people she'd just nominated, whilst spitting vile about them behind their backs. She's already lied and said she doesn't talk about people behind their backs but says it like it is to their face. I really don't believe someone with a conscience could put on such convincing acts or lie so convincingly.
> 
> On The Apprentice she was highly manipulative and devious but she won everyone over with that princess Diana coy smile and the innocent fluttering of her eyelashes. She's a wolf in sheep clothing, the master of manipulation and a high functioning sociopath who will continue to win over not only the other contestants but the audience that watch her. After all, that's what sociopaths are good at.
> 
> Watch the way she stares at people...its creepy :shocked:


I don't see her like that at all. I think she has developed this persona because its got her attention and work and that in real life she is pretty ordinary. I think the stare she does is how she goes into role play. On the weight loss programme she did when she was at home/with her friends and with the weight loss group she wasn't like that at all and in the Jungle she was pretty boring. I think its just an act to be controversial and get herself talked about and therefore get offered more TV interviews.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Perez Hilton would try the patience of a saint, he must have expected the other housemates to have some god like reaction to him and I really think he was having a go at Katie's past to stir it up and possibly get on side of the British public as he seems to have researched her past thoroughly and was able to say she was Britains most hated woman previously. 

Commenting on celebrity's relationships and affairs are his bread and butter so I don't think he was coming at it from a moral point of view at all. 

I am quite liking Michelle Visage, no clue who is she but she has a modicum of sense, I hope she wins.


----------



## ThelifeofPi (Mar 18, 2013)

Why would anyone want that sort of persona?. She's outwardly condemned and wished death on disabled people, she hates fat people and wishes they would all just go away and die. She can't stand ethnic minorities, loves Farage and everything he stands for regarding immigration. She believes stay at home mums to be lazy and anyone who has less money than her to be dead wood and she thinks anyone on benefits is a scrounger. Does she behave like that for money? if so then she's one greedy woman. 

I just feel sorry for her children who have to grow up under her shadow. It must be awful to have a parent who a nation loves to hate.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Katie Hopkins makes a living out of being controversial, I doubt she really means/believes half of the stuff she argues about but it gets her on TV programmes like This Morning and Celebrity BB which all pay her very well no doubt. I believe most of her rants are a act to keep her public profile up. 


Perez needs some Ritalin , his off the chart :shocked: 

Ken was shocking, Alexander was far too understanding and calm :frown2:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

spoiler below

Kens gone Ken Morley removed from CBB over '&#39;'offensive language'&#39;' - ITV News


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

ThelifeofPi said:


> Why would anyone want that sort of persona?. She's outwardly condemned and wished death on disabled people, she hates fat people and wishes they would all just go away and die. She can't stand ethnic minorities, loves Farage and everything he stands for regarding immigration. She believes stay at home mums to be lazy and anyone who has less money than her to be dead wood and she thinks anyone on benefits is a scrounger. Does she behave like that for money? if so then she's one greedy woman.
> 
> I just feel sorry for her children who have to grow up under her shadow. It must be awful to have a parent who a nation loves to hate.


I like ethnic minorities.
I have objections to the current immigration system
I have seen ethnic minority British people on tv complaining about the immigration system
I was brought up in New Zealand where they run a points system that most kiwis incl maoris and greens are happy with
I disagree with all those other views you mentioned
Haven't heard of Katie Hopkins though

Which is good news, as means that anyone that may share some or other of her views won't be a stereotype like her?


----------



## ThelifeofPi (Mar 18, 2013)

oooh Pointermum, thanks for the link.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I see it also says the police are looking into the incident involving Jeremy and Chloe. I wonder what Ken has been saying now :frown2:

I think Katie says things just to see if she can get a reaction from people so she is best ignored. When she drops a comment expecting a response you can see her looking at everyone to see if they will react so if they don't react she will soon get bored.

ETA Just seen that Tuesday's eviction has been cancelled.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I think Ken has just said more along the lines of what he was already warned about. I have read comments on FB comparing him to Saville... disgusting. 

Perez has also had a warning for threatening behaviour... I hope he is gone soon, cannot stand him.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I see it also says the police are looking into the incident involving Jeremy and Chloe. I wonder what Ken has been saying now :frown2:
> 
> I think Katie says things just to see if she can get a reaction from people so she is best ignored.
> 
> ETA Just seen that Tuesday's eviction has been cancelled.


it really annoys me, in this day and age of threats from islamists, crime, etc, and cuts in the police budget, that the police are _actually _expected to spend time and resources upon a tv show, which is designed, with the connivance of it participants, and the tabloid media, as an entertainment business arrangement, to facilitate, arrange, and encourage these events in the first place. 
now, that IS offensive. and unjustifiable. and really does fck me off
if the incidents were as 'criminal' and 'unethical' as people are making out (albeit i doubt that they exist as 'real issues' outside of the tabloid world they are created to service), then, surely, the appropriate response would not be to 'cancel an eviction', itself designed as part of the staged showiness of this whole affair, but to cancel the show itself?

PS - "When she drops a comment expecting a response you can see her looking at everyone to see if they will react".
Thats the definition of whole concept, isnt it? to film captive people 24/7 so everyone can look at them reacting?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I don'y think Jeremy should have been evicted. Cloe herself said " i don't think he meant to do it". Plus she says she is going to meet up with him after the show.
As for Ken, i'm glad he has gone. He is like a dirty old man, and has a vile tongue.
I wonder is Perez will be up next... i live in hope.*


----------



## ThelifeofPi (Mar 18, 2013)

If they get rid of all the lively characters too soon BB will be a boring programme. I'm not sure why everyone hates Perez. He dominates conversation and gets a rise from people but then he bounces back with a giddy smile and a daft act that livens up the room. I love it that he annoys people but I think he's harmless.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Tails and Trails said:


> it really annoys me, in this day and age of threats from islamists, crime, etc, and cuts in the police budget, that the police are _actually _expected to spend time and resources upon a tv show, which is designed, with the connivance of it participants, and the tabloid media, as an entertainment business arrangement, to facilitate, arrange, and encourage these events in the first place.
> now, that IS offensive. and unjustifiable. and really does fck me off
> *if the incidents were as 'criminal' and 'unethical' as people are making out* (albeit i doubt that they exist as 'real issues' outside of the tabloid world they are created to service), then, surely, the appropriate response would not be to 'cancel an eviction', itself designed as part of the staged showiness of this whole affair, but to cancel the show itself?
> 
> ...


As criminal and unethical as who is making out?

Regarding the police I agree and I have no idea who has asked them to investigate, probably one of the professionally outraged who complain about programmes they haven't even seen.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Can someone explain why you watch this programme.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Can someone explain why you watch this programme.


Because its junk food for my brain
its an hour a day when I can watch something that makes my family look normal
and
I enjoy it and no one has the right to tell me I cant


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

mrs phas said:


> Because its junk food for my brain
> its an hour a day when I can watch something that makes my family look normal
> and
> *I enjoy it and no one has the right to tell me I cant *


Who said you can't.

Just wondered why people watched it.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Who said you can't.
> 
> Just wondered why people watched it.


no one

sorry maybe i shouldve worded it better, I meant more like people moan if i eat a piece of chocolate, or drink an extra glass of wine, dont go jogging etc *passes flowers*


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Tails and Trails said:


> it really annoys me, in this day and age of threats from islamists, crime, etc, and cuts in the police budget, that the police are _actually _expected to spend time and resources upon a tv show, which is designed, with the connivance of it participants, and the tabloid media, as an entertainment business arrangement, to facilitate, arrange, and encourage these events in the first place


Totally agree. It's my OH's patch, lots of people involved last night.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Who said you can't.
> 
> Just wondered why people watched it.


I guess its like all things, some people love it and some people hate it. I don't really enjoy soap operas or comedies or many films but love anything historical and also enjoy BB particularly the celeb version. Its had some classic moments over the years and shown a side of some people quite different to their public persona. Its interesting to see how big egos get on together and who can adapt. There have been some people over the years I've ended up liking more and many I've ended up disliking as a result of watching them on BB.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Jeremy given a police caution for common assault

BBC News - Celebrity Big Brother: Jeremy Jackson cautioned over Chloe Goodman assault

I actually felt a bit sorry for Ken, thought both Nadia and Perez were bullying in their behaviour to him. He said some very stupid and hurtful things - particularly to Chloe but I don't think they made any allowances for his age and lack of pc awareness. His sense of humour is so out of kilter with what is deemed acceptable these days but he was right about BB putting together certain people like there would have been in a gladiators arena.


----------



## ThelifeofPi (Mar 18, 2013)

I agree with you Rottie. I find the guy quite creepy and don't think I could be around him for long but that was out and out bullying and why on earth did Nadia lose it with him when he said men enjoyed looking at a beautiful bottom? If the girls get undressed in the bedroom in front of everyone, which was mentioned later, but the men aren't supposed to notice or at least its inappropriate to say they've noticed, then political correctness has gone mad. Perhaps out of respect, the girls should get undressed in the bathroom like everyone else. 

Also when he used the word "*****" he used it as a descriptor. He didn't use the insulting "N" word that would shock us all but a word with no value attached to it other than to describe blues music. I'm I being clueless here? I mean its not a word I would ever use because its outdated and archaic but if its such a bad word, why are organizations like the (UNCF) United ***** College Fund still using it.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

im amazed that CBB or even BB are still going , they both want scrapping , i don't watch the normal one but i do the CBB one just to see what celebs are like 

Ken came across as a slime ball from the second he entered the house , his son has put a message up on fb apologising for his dad's behaviour


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

smudgiesmummy said:


> im amazed that CBB or even BB are still going , they both want scrapping , i don't watch the normal one but i do the CBB one just to see what celebs are like
> 
> Ken came across as a slime ball from the second he entered the house , his son has put a message up on fb apologising for his dad's behaviour


*Have you got a link please.
As much as i didn't like most of what Ken said, i don't blame him for a lot.
The pc brigade make it very hard to know what we can and cannot say. *


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Have you got a link please.
> As much as i didn't like most of what Ken said, i don't blame him for a lot.
> The pc brigade make it very hard to know what we can and cannot say. *


it was mentioned on Good Morning Britain this morning about his son putting a comment on , ive had a quick look but can't find it


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i have found this link

https://uk.celebrity.yahoo.com/gossip/omg/celebrity-big-brother-2015--ken-morley-kicked-out-after-using-more-racist-language-in-frank-bruno-discussion-065627275.html


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Have you got a link please.
> As much as i didn't like most of what Ken said, i don't blame him for a lot.
> The pc brigade make it very hard to know what we can and cannot say. *


It was more than that, he was a nasty vile little man. My grandparents are older and wouldn't ever use the terms he did, he wasn't just raciest the nasty vile snide comments he comes up with were off the chart ! Glad his gone and hope he never works on TV again


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Pointermum said:


> It was more than that, he was a nasty vile little man. My grandparents are older and wouldn't ever use the terms he did, he wasn't just raciest the nasty vile snide comments he comes up with were off the chart ! Glad his gone and hope he never works on TV again


*Please or offend some of us oldies did use the terms he used, re. the N word. 
I'm not sticking up for the guy but i understand why he might still use the term he did.
Please explain how we today know what is acceptable and what isn't. Just watching BB shows there are different boundaries for different people.*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *Please or offend some of us oldies did use the terms he used, re. the N word.
> I'm not sticking up for the guy but i understand why he might still use the term he did.
> Please explain how we today know what is acceptable and what isn't. Just watching BB shows there are different boundaries for different people.*


Absolutely agree. I don't like the man or the things he said but I also didn't know we were no longer allowed to say "*****", he was describing something that happened years ago not using it as an insult. Its not a word I would use but I didn't know it was on the list of words no longer acceptable. BB also didn't show Perez getting much more than a little chat about his intimidating and threatening behaviour. Vile man. At this rate they won't have many people left to last out the next 3 weeks. Certainly don't want to watch the Nadia and Patsy show.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Absolutely agree. I don't like the man or the things he said but I also didn't know we were no longer allowed to say "*****", he was describing something that happened years ago not using it as an insult. Its not a word I would use but I didn't know it was on the list of words no longer acceptable. BB also didn't show Perez getting much more than a little chat about his intimidating and threatening behaviour. Vile man. At this rate they won't have many people left to last out the next 3 weeks. Certainly don't want to watch the Nadia and Patsy show.


*I do wonder who changes the rules, re. being pc. correct. I can remember when it was classed as wrong to call black people black. We were told we should call them coloured. Now it seems that is wrong and we should call them black.
It's no wonder people are so mixed up with the world.*


----------



## ThelifeofPi (Mar 18, 2013)

The trash tabloids are saying that Ken used the very insulting N and not "*****" but he didn't. I didn't like Ken but I accept he was from the Benny Hill era of television and just didn't get it. 

I joined the CBB forums just so I could point out that what Ken said about "N music" was not racist and pointed out a whole group of associations around the globe that use that word in their heading. They ban me within 5 minutes of it going up!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Not enjoying this series at all

Ken I think knew better but was on a mission to be evicted, I honestly think he was on a wind up and knew exactly what he was up to, hence the no reaction when he got booted out. Doesn't make what he said any more acceptable of course and being in the industry he is, I am sure he knows how to behave accordingly but choose not to

I didn't expect to say this but I actually prefer Katie to some of the others I.e Perez, Nadia, Chloe, Cami are realllly grating on me with their high and mighty attitude and stirring the pot constantly, they aren't entertaining nor likeable people at all and if watching them ride about on their high horses is what the rest of the series is about Id rather not watch sadly.

I have no idea what happened with Jeremy and Im guessing we will never know either the true events, what he was said to have done was wrong of course very wrong in every way but in my world you don't sit in a teeny cubicle with a stranger with only a robe to hide your modesty. 

Hope some new, more watchable people are soon brought in.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Ken's weak argument about ***** just being Spanish for black was ridiculous in my opinion, My late husband was a Spanish speaking Latino (Afro-Cuban) and they do not find it offensive to refer to someone as ***** or moreno, it is just a description and does not have the same connotations as it does over here, it is used almost as a term of endearment but then they don't have the same racial history as the U.S. and that for the most part, there is much more diversity and intermarriage

I think he knew exactly what he was saying and was trying to be controversial and trying to make a stand against the PC brigade (which I do understand has gone too far in many cases) but if a black man tells you he finds it unacceptable then why carry on using it? Unless to be offensive?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Jackie99 said:


> Not enjoying this series at all
> 
> Ken I think knew better but was on a mission to be evicted, I honestly think he was on a wind up and knew exactly what he was up to, hence the no reaction when he got booted out. Doesn't make what he said any more acceptable of course and being in the industry he is, I am sure he knows how to behave accordingly but choose not to
> 
> ...


Agree with most of what you say apart from the bit in bold. When Jeremy started to be sick (after drinking too much) both Chloe and Cami were in the cubicle "looking after him", also Nadia and one other were in the doorway talking and checking on him. I think Chloe found herself on her own with him as the others sort of drifted away mid conversation. In fairness she did have a proper big dressing gown on as well not a teeny flimsy one. The others have been making more of it than Chloe did although Ken did on a couple of occasions say pretty harsh things to Chloe (about Jeremy being a film producer and last night about how she might be perceived by the public for being in the toilet with him wearing a dressing gown). I actually expected to like Nadia but am finding her really annoying, what on earth was she talking about last night saying the police should be called about Ken.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

oliviarussian said:


> Ken's weak argument about ***** just being Spanish for black was ridiculous in my opinion, My late husband was a Spanish speaking Latino (Afro-Cuban) and they do not find it offensive to refer to someone as ***** or moreno, it is just a description and does not have the same connotations as it does over here, it is used almost as a term of endearment but then they don't have the same racial history as the U.S. and that for the most part, there is much more diversity and intermarriage
> 
> I think he knew exactly what he was saying and was trying to be controversial and trying to make a stand against the PC brigade (which I do understand has gone too far in many cases) but if a black man tells you he finds it unacceptable then why carry on using it? Unless to be offensive?


*So if someone from the same back ground as your late husband came on here and used the word, do you think they would be right or wrong.
Also, i know a lot of rap singers use the N word. Why is this acceptable?
Also take what Alex said to Patsy, they were both fine but as i said before, Perez said it wasn't PC.
Just throwing my thoughts out there.*


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *So if someone from the same back ground as your late husband came on here and used the word, do you think they would be right or wrong.
> Also, i know a lot of rap singers use the N word. Why is this acceptable?
> Also take what Alex said to Patsy, they were both fine but as i said before, Perez said it wasn't PC.
> Just throwing my thoughts out there.*


I think you adapt your language to a certain extent to the people you are with out of politeness and consideration, If I said something that insulted someone then I would be horrified and make extra care that I didn't say it again, My husband didn't use those terms outside of his peers in case they were misunderstood and would NEVER use the N word because of its slavery connotations!

I don't pretend to understand the 're-claiming' of the N word in the rap world to be honest and what Perez said to Patsy was just ridiculous in my opinion, she certainly didn't mean any offence by it!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Agree with most of what you say apart from the bit in bold. When Jeremy started to be sick (after drinking too much) both Chloe and Cami were in the cubicle "looking after him", also Nadia and one other were in the doorway talking and checking on him. I think Chloe found herself on her own with him as the others sort of drifted away mid conversation. In fairness she did have a proper big dressing gown on as well not a teeny flimsy one. The others have been making more of it than Chloe did although Ken did on a couple of occasions say pretty harsh things to Chloe (about Jeremy being a film producer and last night about how she might be perceived by the public for being in the toilet with him wearing a dressing gown). I actually expected to like Nadia but am finding her really annoying, what on earth was she talking about last night saying the police should be called about Ken.


Yes I expected to like Nadia also, I thought she'd be the voice of reason in there but I think that's what she thinks shes being but sadly not coming across in that way at all, I didn't like the way she went about things on last nights show at all, re following Ken in the garden and then running back and disclosing all, he said some mean and out of line things but I think they quickly made sure to whip up a huge storm whatever he did.

I see your point re Chloe, and I don't justify Jeremy's actions at all, even though we didn't see what happened it sounded like he was way out of line, I recall watching it when Cami left the bathroom and there was only Chloe with him thinking ' okay so you leave as well now....' but she didn't and I just thought 'oh dear! here goes.

Trouble is BB has become to inconsistent and full of double standards, if only the rules stayed the same every season instead of punishing one person for one thing and allowing someone else to keep re offending and just handing out warnings.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> Also, i know a lot of rap singers use the N word. Why is this acceptable?
> *


I just found this article that I fould really interesting
How should we use the 'n' word? - Features - Books - The Independent

"Rappers, when you use the word 'n*****', remember

That's one of the last words Stephen Lawrence heard

So don't tell me it's a reclaimed word

I am nobody's n*****

So please, let my ancestors rest in peace"


----------



## ThelifeofPi (Mar 18, 2013)

According to the BB forums, after last nights little episode, Nadia is now the most disliked person in the house.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I didn't see Loose Women but apparently Ken was on and explained his use of certain words and apologised for causing offence although given that Nadia is one of their panellists I don't imagine they would have given him much sympathy.

Celebrity Big Brother's Ken Morley explains actions: "I am not a racist" - Celebrity Big Brother News - Reality TV - Digital Spy

I think Katie has Perez in her sights now though

Celebrity Big Brother's Ken Morley explains actions: "I am not a racist" - Celebrity Big Brother News - Reality TV - Digital Spy


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I didn't see Loose Women but apparently Ken was on and explained his use of certain words and apologised for causing offence although given that Nadia is one of their panellists I don't imagine they would have given him much sympathy.
> 
> Celebrity Big Brother's Ken Morley explains actions: "I am not a racist" - Celebrity Big Brother News - Reality TV - Digital Spy
> 
> ...


*I think in his defence he has a valid point here.*
" "What does make a difference is what you have not seen. TV edits the bits they don't want you to see."

*Under the circumstances i think CBB should show the unedited version of events.*


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Mountains out of mole hills.........still gets BBs ratings up and they needed that.

Wonder how much they paid Ken to shake it up a bit


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Jackie99 said:


> Ken I think knew better but was on a mission to be evicted, I honestly think he was on a wind up and knew exactly what he was up to, hence the no reaction when he got booted out. Doesn't make what he said any more acceptable of course and being in the industry he is, I am sure he knows how to behave accordingly but choose not to


Course he was, he wanted out. Defo better ways to do it, however, as now he'll be known for this and not much else. Stupid, stupid. And to say it to a black guy is just dumb. Saying it's just the Spanish for black-puuuuhlease!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

cinnamontoast said:


> Course he was, he wanted out. Defo better ways to do it, however, as now he'll be known for this and not much else. Stupid, stupid. And to say it to a black guy is just dumb. Saying it's just the Spanish for black-puuuuhlease!


***** - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The history of the word is quite interesting particularly "***** superseded coloured as the most polite terminology at a time when black was more offensive." Martin Luther King described his race as ***** during his famous "I have a dream" speech. Also the US included the word on its 2010 census so how is a 70 year old man supposed to know whether he can say it or not?


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Loose Women was disgusting today. Those women were bullies and should be ashamed... it made for very uncomfortable viewing...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> ***** - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> The history of the word is quite interesting particularly "***** superseded coloured as the most polite terminology at a time when black was more offensive." Martin Luther King described his race as ***** during his famous "I have a dream" speech. Also the US included the word on its 2010 census so how is a 70 year old man supposed to know whether he can say it or not?


*Earlier hubby and i watched the movie, Cassius Clay. I lost count of how many times the N word, ***** and coloured was used.
At the beginning of the movie it was stated the racial language was used.
Katie made a good point tonight when she said people shouldn't be censored with what they say.*


----------



## ThelifeofPi (Mar 18, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *Earlier hubby and i watched the movie, Cassius Clay. I lost count of how many times the N word, ***** and coloured was used.
> At the beginning of the movie it was stated the racial language was used.
> *


I watched the original Robinson Crusoe over Christmas and that used the word a lot and that was prime time viewing with no prior warning.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> ***** - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> The history of the word is quite interesting particularly "***** superseded coloured as the most polite terminology at a time when black was more offensive." Martin Luther King described his race as ***** during his famous "I have a dream" speech. Also the US included the word on its 2010 census so how is a 70 year old man supposed to know whether he can say it or not?


I really think a white guy saying it to a black guy, then trying to say it simply means black in Spanish and then still carrying on with the ********** comment was a deliberate ploy to get himself removed. Couldn't care less how old the guy is, there are people on here of that age who wouldn't dream of using those terms: why did he bring it up at all? He's a man of the world, an actor who mixes with a ton of different people on set, no way was he unaware. If he tries to claim that, he's a massive liar.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Just tuned in, on what world are these folk "celebrities" ? I could only name 3 of em........


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

cinnamontoast said:


> I really think a white guy saying it to a black guy, then trying to say it simply means black in Spanish and then still carrying on with the ********** comment was a deliberate ploy to get himself removed. Couldn't care less how old the guy is, there are people on here of that age who wouldn't dream of using those terms: why did he bring it up at all? He's a man of the world, an actor who mixes with a ton of different people on set, no way was he unaware. If he tries to claim that, he's a massive liar.


I watched the interview with him on Loose Women and thought he made a fair point in saying that the edit took out the whole of the conversation he had with Alexandra which included discussion about different words such as Honky and ***** but they only chose to show the part where he said the words ***** and **********. He said it was a discussion not him calling names.

When he referred to Cami as part peruvian part whore she had apparently just come up behind him and bit his ear hard, when he asked why she said because you like it and so he made the comment to her. BB only showed him make the comment not the bite but I did hear him mention she had bitten him another time. As to his age I do think its relevant although not an excuse. Many of the older generation I've dealt with over the years both nursing and in social services find it hard to keep up with what terms are allowed to be used and what are deemed offensive.

One thing I do find interesting is that people are wearing/displaying Je Suis Charlie which stands for freedom of speech and lack of censorship (and of course solidarity) yet they want to censor those who use language they don;t agree with. If you have freedom of speech someone will always be offended.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Double standards springs to mind, I do like Alexandra but how can you take a stand about one form of discrimination then make a statement like that 

Celebrity Big Brother: Alexander O'Neal admits 'dislike of Arabs' - Celebrity Big Brother News - Reality TV - Digital Spy


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> One thing I do find interesting is that people are wearing/displaying Je Suis Charlie which stands for freedom of speech and lack of censorship (and of course solidarity) yet they want to censor those who use language they don;t agree with. If you have freedom of speech someone will always be offended.


My avatar is this because I am sympathising with the people and the families of those who were murdered by extremist idiots, not to show my belief in free speech. Funny how people like to try to tell others what they are saying on the internet


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

cinnamontoast said:


> My avatar is this because I am sympathising with the people and the families of those who were murdered by extremist idiots, not to show my belief in free speech. Funny how people like to try to tell others what they are saying on the internet


Actually I didn't mean you personally I meant in general, sorry should have made that clearer. I've just noticed a lot of the people displaying the badge are also very vociferous about what type of language other people should or should not use and like with the link from Alexandra I've posted above it does seem like double standards.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Actually I didn't mean you personally I meant in general, sorry should have made that clearer. I've just noticed a lot of the people displaying the badge are also very vociferous about what type of language other people should or should not use and like with the link from Alexandra I've posted above it does seem like double standards.


You are correct
He suis Charlie is meant to bea solidarity message witht the victims of the attack
But by saying we completely agreed with what they died for which is free speech to mock and satire and free speech in general

So that applies to free speecha across the board

That's why lots of the worl leaders that turned up at the freedom march were just grubby hypocritical politicians that were jumping on the band wagon


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I watched the interview with him on Loose Women and thought he made a fair point in saying that the edit took out the whole of the conversation he had with Alexandra which included discussion about different words such as Honky and ***** but they only chose to show the part where he said the words ***** and **********. He said it was a discussion not him calling names.
> 
> When he referred to Cami as part peruvian part whore she had apparently just come up behind him and bit his ear hard, when he asked why she said because you like it and so he made the comment to her. BB only showed him make the comment not the bite but I did hear him mention she had bitten him another time. As to his age I do think its relevant although not an excuse. Many of the older generation I've dealt with over the years both nursing and in social services find it hard to keep up with what terms are allowed to be used and what are deemed offensive.
> 
> One thing I do find interesting is that people are wearing/displaying Je Suis Charlie which stands for freedom of speech and lack of censorship (and of course solidarity) yet they want to censor those who use language they don;t agree with. If you have freedom of speech someone will always be offended.


BB are famous for only showing very skewed edits of certain HM's. If you've ever watched the regular series you'll understand how BB producers screw over certain HM's it's why I can't watch anymore and also why events like what has happened in this series of CBB don't surprise, shock, or anger me. I'd even go as far to say as whether some of it might be staged this year.......


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> BB are famous for only showing very skewed edits of certain HM's. If you've ever watched the regular series you'll understand how BB producers screw over certain HM's it's why I can't watch anymore and also why events like what has happened in this series of CBB don't surprise, shock, or anger me. *I'd even go as far to say as whether some of it might be staged this year*.......


After all,there are actors amongst them (I think). :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ThelifeofPi (Mar 18, 2013)

So the question is, should Alexander be thrown out of the house for his previous very racist views on Arabs living in America?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Actually I didn't mean you personally I meant in general, sorry should have made that clearer. I've just noticed a lot of the people displaying the badge are also very vociferous about what type of language other people should or should not use and like with the link from Alexandra I've posted above it does seem like double standards.


Alexander. Does your spellcheck keep defaulting to the feminine?



ThelifeofPi said:


> So the question is, should Alexander be thrown out of the house for his previous very racist views on Arabs living in America?


Yes, absolutely. Just because there aren't any Arabs present to be offended, it seems it's ok!  Very double standards.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Alexander should get a warning and Katie should get a warning for calling Alicia 'dilbert' IMHO.... but this lot of housemates is all about controversy, so I imagine they will let it grumble on until it erupts


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't think really that he should be thrown out because of something he said before going in to the house. Not many people would be able to go in to it under those rules.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Not had chance to read whole thread yet, so sorry if this has been said already. I think this is the first year where people are actually saying they're in it for the money. Before it's been for 'the experience,' or 'the journey' but not this lot, they're being up front and honest about why they're there. I hope Nadia has got enough for her extension


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Muze said:


> Alexander should get a warning and* Katie should get a warning for calling Alicia 'dilbert' *IMHO.... but this lot of housemates is all about controversy, so I imagine they will let it grumble on until it erupts


OK sticking me neck out here - but why??

Does the word dilbert have some meaning I should know about (in case I want to call anyone dilbert!)

I have never heard the word before, so this really is an honest question! :blush:


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

The only Dilbert I know of is a cartoon character but I don't think he is meant to be stupid. 

There is apparently going to be a new housemate going in tonight. They need to change the dynamics in there as its getting boring.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I thought she was calling Kav a 'dilbert' ["nothing but a clown with a small head who says random things" from Bill Griffith ]

If someone else is going in Id love it to be a big woman [so they can compete equally with Hopkins rather than it being a gender issue] who is totally comfortable, confident and happy with their size
someone like Alison Hammond, Lisa Riley, katy brand etc


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Katie Price is now in the house !


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Have given up with Jordan is in there, I feel my brain cells dying every time I see her lol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

after last nights episode why was Perez not pulled in to the diary room for his sexual antics ... SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WRONG !!!!!!!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

smudgiesmummy said:


> after last nights episode why was Perez not pulled in to the diary room for his sexual antics ... SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WRONG !!!!!!!


I may have been a little sick into my mouth watching that :ciappa:

Katie Price drama queen extraordinaire
+
Perez Hilton extraordinary queen of drama

=

tv only dogs can hear


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm on the verge of giving up watching it. Thought Perez was disgusting and as for the women bawling and screeching at each other  Then they throw in Katie Price


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe Perez has forgotten to take his meds in the house with him. If he's not on meds, he needs to be, the guy is beyond crazy ut:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I for one can't wait to see if they show Perez' reaction to hearing the crowds chanting 'get Perez out' last night. 

I think Perez has read it all wrongly and genuinely thought the British public liked him and last nights gyrating was the oddest, attention seeking episode I've ever witnessed. 

I was shocked at how pleasant Katie Price was when she entered and I think she was very clever about who she chose to be banished, I think Nadia needlessly stirred things up last night and something that would have blown over blew up instead, not that I'm condoning Cami's behaviour.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

After reading on here about it I thought I would watch it last night,who on earth was that bloke was he having sex with the windowthe noise he was making I changed channels.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

That charming specimen was Perez Hilton. 

He is a celebrity blogger and made a career of talking about celebrities online.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

I wonder how many complaints Ofcom have had


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

smudgiesmummy said:


> after last nights episode why was Perez not pulled in to the diary room for his sexual antics ... SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WRONG !!!!!!!


*To be fair, i didn't think Perez did anything wrong. He had me in stitches. He has sure got into their minds.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2015)

smudgiesmummy said:


> I wonder how many complaints Ofcom have had


For sure, branding the program 'Celebrity' for a start...


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

this is the first time in years I have watched bb and the first ever celeb one - honestly by the end of it I have a pressure head ache lol - not finding many of them very likeable - Nadia keeps getting involved in everyone else's arguments and making them carry on for longer imo,I think cami is very bitchy I don't like her at all, perez well he needs help, but at least he admits he is playing a game and winding people up on purpose, although I did puke into my mouth a little last night, and his loudness really grates on me, was pleased Chloe was booted out she was annoying and not my cup of tea at all - the boys all seem to be very much background characters with the girls screaming and name calling being the main focal point, I am finding the picking on alicia and calling her stupid etc very uncomfortable and just down right nasty - the girls need to lay off her, from what we have seen all she has done is take 2 bananas


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> That charming specimen was Perez Hilton.
> 
> He is a celebrity blogger and made a career of talking about celebrities online.


I'm sure his family will be proud  :nonod:

I think he needs professional help, TBH.

Watching CBB is bit like picking a scab - you know you shouldn't, but you can't help it! 

What some people have to do to make a living


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Perez, tonight is hilarious. The rabbit eulogy was the highlight of the season


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *To be fair, i didn't think Perez did anything wrong. He had me in stitches. He has sure got into their minds.*


I was flicking through the channels and caught *that* part. I could see it for what it was too - just him winding the other HM's up. He's known for his OTT behaviour and 'antics'...but the noise was somewhat off putting. Just hope my neighbour had their TV up loud! 

Turned it back over after he was finished being a pratt, but I just found it all part and parcel of being a wind up merchant.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I have to say if someone woke me up early pretend coughing like he was by Alexander's bed I would have gone apocalyptic on his arse, how incredibly childish and pathetic is he, it's not even entertaining.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> I have to say if someone woke me up early pretend coughing like he was by Alexander's bed I would have gone apocalyptic on his arse, how incredibly childish and pathetic is he, it's not even entertaining.


Whether someone is entertaining or otherwise is subjective, I guess. The mouthful of Smith Haut down my new shirt after watching Alexander's reaction to the coughing scene attests to that . I only wish that had not been so funny. A couple of days ago, one of the rags said he was voted the most hated man in Britain. This on an island upon which we have Ed Milband, Alex Salmond, Mehdi Asan and Simon Cowell to choose from. He is playing with the other contestants (who seem to be sharing a brain between them) like a kitten with a ball of string.


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

They all seem completely crazy  it's like an episode of Jeremy Klye or something.


----------



## ThelifeofPi (Mar 18, 2013)

I hate the Jeremy Kyle Show but I'm loving CBB because its fascinating watching the workings of a sociopath (Katie Hopkins) and see how these celebrities cope in such alien conditions.

Alexander left the house today. I'm not surprised but I wonder if they will still do the nominations tonight now.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I think Perez has serious issues... his behaviour last night was ridiculous. And he likes to dish it out but cries whenever he gets it back!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Alexander has left. *
Celebrity Big Brother star quits after calling Perez Hilton a '******' Â· PinkNews


----------



## ThelifeofPi (Mar 18, 2013)

lozzibear said:


> I think Perez has serious issues... his behaviour last night was ridiculous. And he likes to dish it out but cries whenever he gets it back!!


I can't stand the way Perez is behaving but I was reading an twitter remark from a friend of his who is seriously worried he's having some sort of breakdown. I hope the producers are keeping an eye on his mental health because he's clearly unstable.

I thought Hopkins behaviour towards him was as bad if not worse than him.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Perez is a bullying little trolls handbag, not even big enough to be a real troll, although certainly ugly enough, in mind mouth and antics

Im honestly starting to believe hes telling the truth, when he says he knows hes there til the end, as there was no warning [that we saw] about his antics the other night nor his intimidation of Alexander

Having said that, this has certainly been the most interesting and, sometimes, entertaining of recent years, perhaps because of the range of intelligence, savviness and age

A point that ordinary summer BB could do to realise perhaps


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I know I'm not watching, so I'm not seeing what you guys are seeing, apart from his antics the other night. But to me I strongly believe it's a game plan of Perez's and looks like it's working too! Provoke and push until the other HM's hang themselves. And provoking is not against BB rules 

Sad to see Alexander go though, as he was my initial fave on launch night.


----------



## ThelifeofPi (Mar 18, 2013)

He did hear the boos of "get Perez out" when the Cloes eviction happened on Friday and he did tell BB that he wanted to leave the house after that. I don't know what they said to convince him to stay. He was really crying and wanting to see his lawyer and insisting he left the house and then everything seems to be okay again. BB have to of struck some very enticing deal with him.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've not managed to see all of every show, so I was wondering if perez got a warning after his disgusting behaviour when he simulated sex with a bench, a window and other stuff, during his song and dance bit the other night. He should have been thrown out of the house for that.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

jetsmum said:


> I've not managed to see all of every show, so I was wondering if perez got a warning after his disgusting behaviour when he simulated sex with a bench, a window and other stuff, during his song and dance bit the other night. He should have been thrown out of the house for that.


*But he was only playing. As he said to Keith, it got the house mates talking about him even though he wasn't in the house. Perez is playing a very clever game. imo*


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

There has not been much fun in the house at all really, just dramas and shouting and rows.

Getting a bit tired of it all now.

I wish Perez would get booted out as he gets too much air time and the housemates focus their attention on what he is doing... i.e always talking about him. Would be nice to see how the other HM are with each other,without Perez as sure he is deflecting some of their antics we may have seen by now.

Because in away he has created some roles..Nadia being his protector, which then causes issues with the others....Alicia who seems to be taken in by him, again this then makes her a target to attack by others for be seen as his "friend".

Katie Price seems to be ok so far. Katie Hopkins seems to have taken it upon herself to "harass " Perez, so no doubt that's what we are going to be seeing more of , plus more tears and tantrums


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I just read that the eviction has been cancelled due to Alexander o'neal quitting. My daughter and I had a debate about BB wangling things to keep Perez in, she said no, they couldn't and I thought that they would. 

We are both agreed that he is no longer fun to watch, I wish he was booted out, how exhausting to have to be continually 'on' like he is. 

Katie Hopkins was actually turning the publics opinion on her but now she is getting on my wick too, constantly harping on at Perez, about Perez, about the people who talk to perez, just bleeding well IGNORE him! 

I would have had more respect for Nadia if she told Katie it was none of her business who she speaks to, instead of hiding under the bed covers and then having a rant after Katie left the room. 

I honestly wonder why celebrities do this show, as much as it can turn a career around, it can also wreck it. 

The only one I truly like is Michelle Visage and I don't even know who she is!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm so cross they cancelled the eviction as I'm sure Perez would have gone, why did they cancel it? they had enough people up - Perez, Nadia & Katie at least  In some ways I feel sorry for him, its like he has a self destruct button and can't stop himself being a total dick and turning people against him although I agree Katie needs to stop, she is not entitled to tell people who they can and can't speak to.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I don't want to see Perez go just yet.*


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

'Show bosses have decided to cancel eviction and do a nominations twist instead' 

Taken from the Daily Mail app - wonder what a nominations twist is? Something extremely uncomfortable, no doubt. 

I don't feel sorry for Perez at all, don't forget his career was built on the back of hounding celebrities, he 'outed' two male pop stars - not his decision to make IMO and Lady Gaga, who was a great pal initially, later accused him of stalking so he has a very thick skin. 

When I watching last night, it hit me that he doesn't give a fig about Nadia et al, if he genuinely did, he would have quietly said to them, look, I'm getting you guys a lot of flack, I would completely understand if you backed off me for a while.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mrsred said:


> 'Show bosses have decided to cancel eviction and do a nominations twist instead'
> 
> Taken from the Daily Mail app - wonder what a nominations twist is? Something extremely uncomfortable, no doubt.
> 
> ...


*Perhaps they are going to put in a new house mate.
Regarding Perez, if the public don't vote him out, his game plan has worked.*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *Perhaps they are going to put in a new house mate.
> Regarding Perez, if the public don't vote him out, his game plan has worked.*


I would agree with you *if* the public had been given a chance but by cancelling the eviction and coming up with a "twist" I bet he will escape being up for the vote and somehow sail through to the final.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've a feeling we've not seen the last of Alexander yet. He might have just been given time out to get himself calmed down, so everyone thinks he's gone and come back in one of these surprise twists.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

That would be a good twist! 

Someone on FB has posted that Jeremy blinking Kyle is meant to be going in. I don't know wether that was just speculation but I can't stand that man, lord but the programme will be wild then!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I suppose he is used to dealing with people shouting and screaming and in conflict so at least he might sort them out.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

maybe the twist will be Jeremy Kyle going in and making a version of the show :lol: i personally love JK so it would be funny if he went in as he would eat them alive


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Perez meeting Katie Price in 2008 - would not have recognised him

See Katie Price and Peter Andre meet with Perez Hilton back in 2008 - Celebrity Big Brother News - Reality TV - Digital Spy


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*How is it tht Katie Price is using twitter and FB? I didn't think they were allowed phones in the house.
Rumours going around that Katie Price has left the house. I can't find any truth yet.*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Out of curiosity, because #Perez has been trending for DAYS on twitter, I decided to check BB out. Flamin hell!:yikes: I have never seen such a shallow, self obsessed individual in my entire life. Hes on another planet. Fascinating viewing though lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> Out of curiosity, because #Perez has been trending for DAYS on twitter, I decided to check BB out. Flamin hell!:yikes: I have never seen such a shallow, self obsessed individual in my entire life. Hes on another planet. Fascinating viewing though lol


*He is in a world of his own. He cracks me up.:lol::lol:*


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

noushka05 said:


> Out of curiosity, because #Perez has been trending for DAYS on twitter, I decided to check BB out. Flamin hell!:yikes: I have never seen such a shallow, self obsessed individual in my entire life. Hes on another planet. Fascinating viewing though lol


I must be getting old

i dunno whats worse, following twitter or following Celebrity Big Brother


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I really enjoyed last nights show, everyone was making an effort to get on and have a bit of fun. 

I think Perez was practically sitting on his hands to stop himself saying or doing something to wreck it as he saw that everyone was enjoying themselves and he would have completely alienated himself if he had acted the maggot. 

Poor Alicia has done herself no favours at all, she is coming across exactly as the other housemates describe her. I sort of feel sorry for her, her star has waned and she hasn't any money and you get the feeling this was her last ditch attempt.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't understand why Alicia is throwing her toys out of the pram about people being two faced nominating her. She has nominated so what is the difference and its all part of the game, its not real life. She seems very fragile.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Tails and Trails said:


> I must be getting old
> 
> i dunno whats worse, following twitter or following Celebrity Big Brother


or following a thread about Celebrity Big Brother :001_tongue:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Every year, the same two things happen. Contestants talk about nominations, my husband, who doesn't watch it but would comment if he was in the room cracks ups and roars at the TV 'they never learn, why do they talk about bloody nominations?' 

Then, contestants get the hump that they have been nominated. Even though, they themselves have nominated others. 

It's like I'm a celeb when they all flip out at doing something gross, have you never seen this show before people????

Katie Price is being very pleasant and magnanimous, I thought she would have gone in guns blazing. However, she's no doser and I'm a celeb turned her career around for her so maybe that's her game.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> or following a thread about Celebrity Big Brother :001_tongue:


Touche :biggrin:

Yes, its driving me mad that every time i read new posts this thread is so high up
I hate the fact that even aware of stuff like this is even taking up space in my brain!
But i can console myself with the fact I don't know the names of everyone on the show and I have retained the self discipline not to find out and some of those you mentioned on this thread don't know whom they are, so that's good LOL


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I hope Jeremy Kyle goes in the house, he'd sort Perez out


----------



## ThelifeofPi (Mar 18, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> I hope Jeremy Kyle goes in the house, he'd sort Perez out


Rumour has it that he's supposed to be paying a visit.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *He is in a world of his own. He cracks me up.:lol::lol:*


LOL Hes unreal - literally I never wanted to get hooked on the show - but I am (even series linked it so I don't miss an episode haha)


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Poor Keiths face last night, he looked so shocked at being disliked by Kav.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Mrsred said:


> Katie Price is being very pleasant and magnanimous, I thought she would have gone in guns blazing. However, she's no doser and I'm a celeb turned her career around for her so maybe that's her game.





jetsmum said:


> I hope Jeremy Kyle goes in the house, he'd sort Perez out





ThelifeofPi said:


> Rumour has it that he's supposed to be paying a visit.


Katie Price & Jeremy Kyle in CBB. 
All they need is Peter Andre to go in and thats the set for me. 
Please lock the door and throw away the key. :lol:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Flip, Perez, Alicia and nadia are really getting up my snout, (a bit like perez's bit of cheese, the gross imbecile) 

You can see Katie Hopkins can no longer bite her tongue and her true nature is emerging, although she was unpleasant, I have to say, they would all drive me to distraction too. 

I truly hope Perez gets the boot tomorrow night, the little egomaniac. I will be out when it's actually on so I'm going to sky + it and stay off fb and twitter so my daughter and I can watch it and either squeal 'nnnnoooo, fix!' Or 'hurrah!' At the telly when we return.


----------



## micknick (Jan 20, 2015)

Perez is an absolute idiot


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

micknick said:


> Perez is an absolute idiot


*Haha.. I think he is playing a brilliant game.*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

OMG Cheese up his nose?  I was nearly sick! 

No wonder hes driving them all mad - i'd be on the verge of strangling him right now


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Perez behaves worse than my 2 year olds at nursery !! lol


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Ooh i'm loving this series, even though I have never been so mad at a series before! 

Jeremy Kyle on BB, that should be hilarious to watch. Katie Price has really opened my eyes, she's actually quite pleasant.

Perez is playing a great game, it's just a shame that he's got the house totally wrong. I've shocked myself by actually liking Katie Hopkins.

I haven't read all the pages so can't say if this has been mentioned, but does anyone else find it funny that they didn't show Alexander leaving. Like him making the decision to leave!? They just gave a message from him to the house. I have a feeling something more went down in the diary room and he was booted!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*So, who do you all think will be voted out tonight?

Perez
Callum
Alicia
Nadia

I think Callum.. Not because i want him to go, but i think it will be good for the game.*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

So Nadia and Perez live to fight another day  who the heck is voting to keep Perez in? and what on earth was he wearing - looked like some sort of cave man outfit. Not sure I can cope with another week of watching him especially when he does that disgusting licking gesture to Katie


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Who went?

I'm not watching it (D hates it), but keeping updated on here and the tabloids lol


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I went out for the evening with my mother and the children and had to sky plus it and cannot believe Perez was kept in. 

He swings between being relatively normal and a complete and utter cretin. My take on the whole wearing very little during evictions is that he was so sure he wasn't being booted out, he didn't need to wear clothes. 

Katie Hopkins is really shooting herself in the foot, she bangs on about Perez continually, it boring, ignore him and he will go away woman! 

I'm surprised at patsy kensit, she is struggling to cope, how, in the name of god did she deal with four marriages and subsequent divorces - one of which to Liam Gallagher, is any ones guess.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

gatsby said:


> I haven't read all the pages so can't say if this has been mentioned, but does anyone else find it funny that they didn't show Alexander leaving. Like him making the decision to leave!? They just gave a message from him to the house. I have a feeling something more went down in the diary room and he was booted!


yes I thought that was really odd aswell, and had expected to see him choose to leave, I don't think he was booted or they would of showed it but was weird not to see it

I wasn't surprised perez stayed - part of me feels it might be fixed tbh

I felt sorry for Alicia being booed she seems like a sweet girl, a little naive and maybe not the brightest spark, but didn't really deserve the booing imo.

I really hoped Nadia or Callum would of gone, I find Nadia very annoying, and I find Callum quite boring

Perez is also a bit of a pain but does seem to have toned down a little recently, I find it really funny how much he irritates the others just by sitting saying nothing lol, and at least he admits he is playing a game.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I wish Big Brother would please PLEASE ask Perez to keep his clothes on.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

But Perez if better fun that Katie Witchface Hopkins who is clearly jsut a bully and makes me turn over most days now. 

Perez is an idiot, but is at least vaguely amusing to watch most of the time. 

I don't get why people dislike Nadia at all tbh, I think the masses are being manipulated to support Katie Hopkins to win tbh


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

MCWillow said:


> Who went?
> 
> I'm not watching it (D hates it), but keeping updated on here and the tabloids lol


Alicia went.

I think the discussion between Kaite and Nadia was very interesting. They will never get on but they can get along be polite to each other. Perez however does not seem to have much insight or self restraint. I find his constant goading then running to BB to complain about others or demand his lawyers quite revolting. He dishes it all the time but he can't take it.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

the latest twist i presume is on to nights show ... perez has got a task to do ... going to be interesting to say the least :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

smudgiesmummy said:


> the latest twist i presume is on to nights show ... perez has got a task to do ... going to be interesting to say the least :lol:


*I can't wait to see what he gets up to tonight. Whatever it is, it's bound to upset Katie.*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Its bound to be some twist to make sure he is not up for eviction


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

**do not read if you don't want to know the task**

I saw on FB that our dear Perez is to stage a mock walkout, so that the rest of the housemates will think that he has left the big brother house. 

What a gunk they will get when he comes back in again!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mrsred said:


> **do not read if you don't want to know the task**
> 
> I saw on FB that our dear Perez is to stage a mock walkout, so that the rest of the housemates will think that he has left the big brother house.
> 
> What a gunk they will get when he comes back in again!


 That could really cause things to kick off as some will no doubt celebrate and Nadia won't like that, then when he comes back in they will be mad. Reminds me of "fight night" in BB 5 :001_unsure:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh, this is mean tonight showing them all what others have said or what the public have tweeted. 

Katie Hopkins is being very goading but it is showing that eejits true nature.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

How come Perez doesn't get a warning for the very aggressive and abusive way he spoke to Cami last night, for the very rude and aggressive way he spoke to BB in the diary room last night and for saying that if he were Katie Hopkins child he would kill himself. It seems he can get away with anything he likes.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I didn't think it was acceptable they way Perez bad mouthed BB in diary using the F word a lot! just because the showed a tweet about him, he didn't agree with.

They let him get away with far too much stuff, almost wonder if they want him to win. If they can sit there and take abuse like that.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

spoiler alert dont scroll down if you dont want to know

Perez is safe from nominations and therefore eviction *AGAIN*

If this isnt skewed for him to be in the final, if not win, then Im a monkeys uncle


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Gah, NOOOOOOOO! No, no, no, no! 

I cannot bear him any longer.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I think the house will be boring without Perez. Cami needs to go along with Katie Hopkins.*


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

To be fair the public had their blumming chance to get rid......


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Lexiedhb said:


> To be fair the public had their blumming chance to get rid......


Problem is it's a vote to save not a vote to evict otherwise he would have been long gone!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Problem is it's a vote to save not a vote to evict otherwise he would have been long gone!


This was done on purpose too IMO

and still more people voted for him than blondie


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

They did say there was only 1% between the bottom 3 though  I guess some people vote for him because he is the cause of all the friction in the house, although Katie is opinionated and unkind at times she seems to get along fine with everyone apart from Nadia and Perez. 

I'm surprised at how flaky Patsy seems, I don't remember her being that bad when she did Strictly.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I definitely think it's some sort of fix with Perez, I'm sure the shows producers are worried they would all be boring without him. I would imagine Katie Hopkins would come into her own and show her true colours to all if he went, he has just been the target of her unpleasantness so far. I even think Michelle is getting a bit fed up at Katie's continual Perez baiting. 

I'm surprised at patsy too, she looks like she is ready for a full on meltdown.


----------



## Idalia (May 14, 2014)

Although I love BB I hate the way they keep putting in twists since it moved to Ch.5. 
The 'Vote to Save' does have it's merits in as much as the often hated sometimes more entertaining characters tend to stay longer as there will always be the die hard BB fans who don't want to end up with a house full of nice, but boring HM's as happened a couple of times before Ch.4 gave up on it, remember when Rachael won! No probably not. 
They definitely want Perez to stay as long as possible. I can't stand him and wouldn't want to be in the house with him, whilst my OH thinks he's hilarious and were he to vote I reckon he would vote to save Perez


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

if i remember correctly , im sure Perez has threatened legal action so i wouldn't be surprised if this as got something to do with not been cautioned ... his behaviour is appalling and SHOULD get a warning IMO


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Katie Hopkins really is practically poking him with a stick and he was nearly at explosion point last night, they are as bad as each other in that respect, STAY AWAY FROM EACH OTHER!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

really surprised Katie H wasn't voted most two faced tbh - I am surprised how much people seem to be warming to her, she is a horrible woman, and everyone else seems to be ignoring perez she always has to make little digs, I know perez must be hell to live with, but she does come across very bitchy, it really annoyed me when she told Callum that Katie p did say he was boring, because she didn't she repeatedly said she felt he would be safe but Katie kept trying to force her to say he was least entertaining, I feel Katie H has to have everyone thinking her way and doing as she says and can't seem to allow people to have their own opinion - I too was expecting perez to get a warning I do feel it might be a little bit fixed in his favour.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

another spoiler alert!!

pass to the final or always nominated?

Poll: Perez's fate is in YOUR hands | Celebrity Big Brother


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Good grief but Perez truly is vile. 

The display he put on in the diary room before they told him of his secret task was incredible. 

I want to leave here you pigs, but let me out through the door back to the house RIGHT NOW! 
Now rumours are circulating that BB are contracted to keep him in until the final, how could that even be fair? Ghastly man. 

I think patsy will go, Nadia is already changing without Perez dragging her down and it was none of Katie Hopkins business about Katie prices son, whilst I'm against receiving benefits needlessly, Katie Price must have a hefty tax bill every year and that type of assistance was set up for children with Harvey's disabilities and she had every right to claim aid for transportation.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Mrsred said:


> Good grief but Perez truly is vile.
> 
> The display he put on in the diary room before they told him of his secret task was incredible.
> 
> ...


I agree, said that the other day, didn't think it was acceptable how he bad mouths BB in dairy room..he gets away with far too much.

I felt that were pacifying him like a child last night, akin to giving a naughty child a toy he wants to shut them up


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

has anyone downloaded the app ... would be interesting where the poll is at now ... its a bit unfair that you have to have the app to view the poll !!!!

im still saying its a fix by the way he is acting and never been cautioned


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Was also surprised that Nadia and Patsy nominated each other.

Did laugh however at Katies reason for nominating Patsy, especially her "French onion seller" remark


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Was also surprised that Nadia and Patsy nominated each other.
> 
> Did laugh however at Katies reason for nominating Patsy, especially her *"French onion seller"* remark


that made me chuckle :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Poor Perez is SO misunderstood.rrr::lol::lol:*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I thought Perez should have got a warning yet again last night for the way he kept getting in Katie's face trying to lick her, apparently they didn't show some of the scenes of him thrusting at her etc. I wondered why they asked her if she was OK in the diary room. Please please make it him going on Friday although to be fair Nadia was pathetic last night too, what does she do on Loose Women if not talk about people behind their backs


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I don't think Perez should have got a warning for what he said to Calum.*


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *I don't think Perez should have got a warning for what he said to Calum.*


Really!!! I found it very uncomfortable to watch (mind you most of this series been like that) 

He said it once then when knew calum was at boiling point he just kept repeating it and adding to it.

If that was said to Perez...he would have scampered up to the diary room and pulled the victim and rule book card.....again!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

loubyfrog said:


> Really!!! I found it very uncomfortable to watch (mind you most of this series been like that)
> 
> He said it once then when knew calum was at boiling point he just kept repeating it and adding to it.
> 
> If that was said to Perez...he would have scampered up to the diary room and pulled the victim and rule book card.....again!!!


*But had Calum not butted into the conversation and called Perez a d*ck, it wouldn't have been said. 6 of one, half a dozen of the other. imo.*


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I thought Perez should have got a warning yet again last night for the way he kept getting in Katie's face trying to lick her, apparently they didn't show some of the scenes of him thrusting at her etc. I wondered why they asked her if she was OK in the diary room. Please please make it him going on Friday although to be fair Nadia was pathetic last night too, what does she do on Loose Women if not talk about people behind their backs


I agree.

I'm not surprised that Katie did not complain about Perez's behaviour - she saw it for what it was and obviously did not feel threatened by him. Of course, someone else may have been worried by him, so I guess BB were checking.

It is funny how Nadia keeps going on about how likeable she is and how easy she finds it to make friends - why keep stressing that? I find her quite bossy and obnoxious TBH - and on Loose Women she always speaks the loudest and longest 

Also funny how she criticises KH for what she says and then as soon as she is out of the house she is sticking the knife into KH - trying to influence the public.

What Perez said to Callum last night DID deserve a warning IMO - even in the diary room he made another offensive statement - which landed him his final warning. I think Callum showed great restraint and class.

Perez apparently wanted to go in the house to show the public what he is REALLY like - I think he has - but I think it may have backfired! Hope so - he IS a d*ck! rrr: And a sad, pathetic little man.

I'd like Perez to be evicted by BB, not get paid and have showed the public his true self - oh dear, what a waste of three weeks!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *I don't think Perez should have got a warning for what he said to Calum.*


 Seriously. I thought it was disgusting and even Nadia told him it was out of order. Poor old Ken got a lot of stick for talking about looking at the girls bums whilst Perez goes around threatening to shove is large (yea right) dick up Callum's backside. He repeated it several times each time more aggressively and was even worse in the dairy room. If that had been one of the men suggesting doing that to one of the girls I believe they would have been thrown out but Perez seems to get treated like a little baby.

There is some twist on Monday with a live show so I am praying its not another way to stop Perez being up for the vote.

I do think Michelle is playing a game to get into the final and thought is was interested how shocked she was to be voted the 3rd biggest game player in the poll.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *I don't think Perez should have got a warning for what he said to Calum.*


Totally agree. Just a bit of harmless banter. If Calum weren't such a sh1t stirring prima doña, the altercation would never have happened in the first place.

Vote Perez....


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Seriously. I thought it was disgusting and even Nadia told him it was out of order. Poor old Ken got a lot of stick for talking about looking at the girls bums whilst Perez goes around threatening to shove is large (yea right) dick up Callum's backside. He repeated it several times each time more aggressively and was even worse in the dairy room. If that had been one of the men suggesting doing that to one of the girls I believe they would have been thrown out but Perez seems to get treated like a little baby.
> 
> There is some twist on Monday with a live show so I am praying its not another way to stop Perez being up for the vote.
> 
> I do think Michelle is playing a game to get into the final and thought is was interested how shocked she was to be voted the 3rd biggest game player in the poll.


*It's another evection on Monday. I would like to see KH go, but that wont happen so i'll go for Michelle.*



Satori said:


> Totally agree. Just a bit of harmless banter. If Calum weren't such a sh1t stirring prima doña, the altercation would never have happened in the first place.
> 
> Vote Perez....


*I'm so glad i'm not the only Perez fan. He is playong the game the best.*


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *But had Calum not butted into the conversation and called Perez a d*ck, it wouldn't have been said. 6 of one, half a dozen of the other. imo.*


I dunno Jan - if one of the females had called him a d*ck and he had threatened her with penetration by his huge d*ck, would you have found that offensive? I would, which is why I found his remark to Callum offensive.

I think there's a big difference in calling someone a d*ck and threatening to penetrate someone - even though it was said in angry retaliation. I think his final warning was well deserved.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> I dunno Jan - if one of the females had called him a d*ck and he had threatened her with penetration by his huge d*ck, would you have found that offensive? I would, which is why I found his remark to Callum offensive.
> 
> I think there's a big difference in calling someone a d*ck and threatening to penetrate someone - even though it was said in angry retaliation. I think his final warning was well deserved.


*Hand on heart Val it wouldn't have made a difference to me. They were just words used in an argument. I've heard far worse in my time.*


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

It has to be a fix. Who is voting to keep the moron in?

He is behaving like a spoilt little boy, if pushed he has a temper tantrum and it is all someone else's fault.

A point that nadia and patsy helped him come to IMO, if Perez kicks off, it's all Katie's fault - she started it. Last time I checked, being an adult means being responsible for your own actions, because someone does x, does not mean you can do y and get away with it. 

I watched BBBOTS on Friday and it was hilarious, Eamon Holmes rapping the window and his nickname for Perez had me in stitches. 

I don't think Nadia came across well at all, 'I'm a very likeable person, people have always liked me' said repeatedly, get you love!

I thought she was very patronising and 'it's all edited, you don't know what's it's really like in there' and Eamon made a valid point, just because you dislike Perez does not mean you like Katie Hopkins, after Nadia, yet again blamed her for all perez's bad behaviour. 

Katie Price is a bit blah, isn't she? 

Not much craic out of her, unless you want to discuss her numerous ex's or sex life.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *Hand on heart Val it wouldn't have made a difference to me. They were just words used in an argument. I've heard far worse in my time.*


I have too but Perez has always been the first up those stairs with the rule book demanded BB do something about someone else who has said something inappropriate or made him feel unsafe and calling for his lawyers. I think he is possibly the most annoying, antagonistic twit ever to grace the diary room chair. In the words of NiKki Grahame "Who is he, Who is he?"


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I cant believe I'm saying this, but when Perez went into that room on his own. I thought to myself I want him to win BB I never watch BB anymore yet hes the reason I've got addicted to this series. So in that respect he deserves to win, plus some of the things hes done have been tickling me rather than annoying me lol. 

All that said, ive now come to my senses - & I'd like Keith to win now


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> I cant believe I'm saying this, but when Perez went into that room on his own. I thought to myself I want him to win BB I never watch BB anymore yet hes the reason I've got addicted to this series. So in that respect he deserves to win, plus some of the things hes done have been tickling me rather than annoying me lol.
> 
> All that said, ive now come to my senses - & I'd like Keith to win now


*Haha I think Keith is great,what a lovely attitude he's got. But i have to give Perez 100% for fun and entertainment. I wonder who will go tonight. It's on for 2 hours.*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Haha I think Keith is great,what a lovely attitude he's got. But i have to give Perez 100% for fun and entertainment. I wonder who will go tonight. It's on for 2 hours.*


I think it would have been pretty boring if it wasn't for Perez tbh It could be him going tonight if the boo's are anything to go by though lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> I think it would have been pretty boring if it wasn't for Perez tbh It could be him going tonight if the boo's are anything to go by though lol


*If Perez goes tonight, i can see Michelle changing her attitude towards KH. They will have the strongest personalities and start to clash.*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *If Perez goes tonight, i can see Michelle changing her attitude towards KH. They will have the strongest personalities and start to clash.*


Now that would be good I quite like Michelle, she seems genuinely nice to me plus she very smart!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> Now that would be good I quite like Michelle, she seems genuinely nice to me plus she very smart!


*I liked Michelle at the start, but now i'm not sure about her. She;s looking out for number 1. *


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I think you're right Janice, if Perez goes, Michelle and Katie H won't have their joint target anymore and they are two big personalities who don't really have much in common. 

Perez last night must have nearly bitten his tongue in two trying to be friendly and nice now he hasn't a sidekick. Even during the flaming task he was still gallery playing, asking for more nasty things to eat whilst the rest of them were wretching away. What age is he, 12?

I think he was left feeling very sorry for himself when even Keith kept walking away from him and I reckon it's hit him right between the eyes now that he's pretty friendless. 

My son has boys brigade until 8 tonight and there is no darn way he would be allowed to watch one minute of big brother anyway so I may have to watch the two hour show tonight on plus one.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Perez, entertaining?

ut: :frown2:

Sad, pathetic, childish, nasty, warped, crass, manipulative, deluded, boring ........ but entertaining? No - IMO


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Perez, entertaining?
> 
> ut: :frown2:
> 
> Sad, pathetic, childish, nasty, warped, crass, manipulative, deluded, boring ........ but entertaining? No - IMO


*He can't be all bad, he's lasted to the final week.*


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *He can't be all bad, he's lasted to the final week.*


That is down to other people though - which is telling


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *He can't be all bad, he's lasted to the final week.*


Fix Janice, it's a fix I tell you!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mrsred said:


> Fix Janice, it's a fix I tell you!


*Hahaha I agree with you. Katie Hopkins should have gone in the first week.*


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I would much rather Hopkins win than Perez, they seem to use any excuse not to remove him from the house.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Perez, entertaining?
> 
> ut: :frown2:
> 
> Sad, pathetic, childish, nasty, warped, crass, manipulative, deluded, boring ........ but entertaining? No - IMO


I think because hes all these things is probably why people do find him entertaining & why they've kept him in this long. Its car crash tv at its best or should that be worst? 

.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't know who I want to win, although I don't want Perez to win, usually when I watch it ( don't always watch it) I normally have a fav to win by now.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*So who do we think will go tonight? I'm going to stick my neck out and say, Cav.
Anyone else any thoughts?*


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I thought Katie Hopkins would have gotten right up my nose but she doesn't bother me at all strangely. She has an opinion, she says it and that's that really. 

I couldn't call who will go tonight, a lot of people on FB hate Cami li, another one who doesn't really bother me either.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mrsred said:


> I thought Katie Hopkins would have gotten right up my nose but she doesn't bother me at all strangely. She has an opinion, she says it and that's that really.
> 
> I couldn't call who will go tonight, a lot of people on FB hate Cami li, another one who doesn't really bother me either.


*I can put up with KH speaking her mind. But i think she is a coward, she needs her backup friends. Notice she never does anything on her own?*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'd like to see Katie Hopkins win too and don't agree she is a coward one bit, she tells people what she thinks and she also takes it when they disagree and says fair comment. However I don't know how she would cope with winning as she seems to find compliments or knowing people like her quite hard to take.

Not sure about tonights eviction as there haven't been nominations or a vote so it depends how they are going to play it. One thing for sure it won't be Perez as they want to keep him in. Much as I dislike the man, loathe would be more appropriate I do agree it would have been a more boring series without him as Nadia, Patsy, Keith, Alicia etc would have been even more boring without him there.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I know that I've jokes that it's a fix, but surely channel 5 couldn't be allowed to rig it, even though I'm starting to believe something's a bit fishy. 

Who in their right mind could possibly be voting to keep Perez in, I'll agree he is entertaining, in the loosest sense of the word but he is genuinely vile!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mrsred said:


> I know that I've jokes that it's a fix, but surely channel 5 couldn't be allowed to rig it, even though I'm starting to believe something's a bit fishy.
> 
> Who in their right mind could possibly be voting to keep Perez in, I'll agree he is entertaining, in the loosest sense of the word but he is genuinely vile!


*Nadia made a good point on BBOTS ( think that's right), when she said we don't get to see it all. A good example was when there was a row that KH started, but we didn't see that bit. So if they are not going to give us the full version people will vote wrongly.
As for Perez i think he might have another day or 2 left, i can't see him getting to the final.*


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Katie Hopkins to WIN!!  

I've obviously missed a lot by not watching this series like her having a personality transplant.... 

I could never agree with someone who looks down on people in the way in which she does, act or no act. 

It's why BB has gone downhill so much in recent years as absolutely awful people keep winning.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Ohhhh, nadia is on Loose Women now, (not that I am frittering my day away watching trash) 

I've gone right blooming well off her, I can imagine what she's about to say.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I think I would like to see Katie H or Calum win


----------



## Idalia (May 14, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *Nadia made a good point on BBOTS ( think that's right), when she said we don't get to see it all. A good example was when there was a row that KH started, but we didn't see that bit. So if they are not going to give us the full version people will vote wrongly.
> As for Perez i think he might have another day or 2 left, i can't see him getting to the final.*


We did see it though, Katie started an argument with Keith, however she (KH) did not start the argument between Calum and Perez, I don't think she was even in the room at the time that it started.
I previously thought Nadia was ok, but I have to say I've gone right off her now.
No, we don't see everything that goes on in the house, but it really annoys me over the last couple of series (especially the celeb ones) that whenever anyone thinks they've been shown in a negative way they immediately blame it on the editing. You know what you signed up for, now take the money and shut up


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> Katie Hopkins to WIN!!
> 
> I've obviously missed a lot by not watching this series like her having a personality transplant....
> 
> ...


I don't like some of her opinions in RL but in the house I think she has been pretty fair and accurate with her comments towards the others and would prefer to see her win as she has entered into the spirit of life in the house, doing tasks without moaning, nominating without dithering andjoining in with parties etc.

I really hope Katie Price doesn't win as I'm finding her constant graphic details on her sex life quite revolting. Last night was too much information hmy:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I don't like some of her opinions in RL but in the house I think she has been pretty fair and accurate with her comments towards the others and would prefer to see her win as she has entered into the spirit of life in the house, doing tasks without moaning, nominating without dithering andjoining in with parties etc.
> 
> I really hope Katie Price doesn't win as I'm finding her constant graphic details on her sex life quite revolting. Last night was too much information hmy:


Watching it with your 16 year old daughter was a dream, I can tell you. Lots of fingers shoved in ears whilst shouting 'la la la la la, she is not indicative of how ordinary women conduct their lives LA LA LA LA'

Vulgar, that's what it was!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I want Katie H to win 



JANICE199 said:


> *Nadia made a good point on BBOTS ( think that's right), when she said we don't get to see it all. A good example was when there was a row that KH started, but we didn't see that bit. So if they are not going to give us the full version people will vote wrongly.
> As for Perez i think he might have another day or 2 left, i can't see him getting to the final.*


But we did see the start of it... they didn't show the start on BBBOTS but they did on the actual show.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> As for Perez i think he might have another day or 2 left, i can't see him getting to the final.*


The man is a total onanist: 'you defecate on my soul' when referring to KH saying he should be isolated within the house. Ugh, needs a slap!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

cinnamontoast said:


> The man is a total onanist: 'you defecate on my soul' when referring to KH saying he should be isolated within the house. Ugh, needs a slap!


*Haha But Perez is still in the house.*


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I can't call who is going to win now, I am shocked, I say shocked at the level of support the amateur dramatic king has.

My FB was filled with Perez to win and the backlash against Katie Hopkins ADHD comment, she was called ten different types of bitch.

Now, I am two things Katie Hopkins dislikes, a stay at home mum and I had the audacity to be born with red hair, which made my childhood a misery with comments similar to hers but it does not blind me against everything the woman says or does. 

I hope either her or Calum wins but I very much doubt it now.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I do think Katie H stands a better chance of winning than Perez but who knows. I'm not surprised he beat Cami in the vote last night as I can't imagine many people would have bothered to vote to keep her in, I had no idea who she is and still don't really. I thought she was given a pretty easy interview with Emma and not really challenged on her awful behaviour towards Alicia. 

Perez did make me laugh, only he would think the words in a famous poem by Kipling about imposters would be referring to a couple of the housemates as if Callum's mum had written it herself.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

It also shows the decline in the appreciation of literature. when only Katie Hopkins was able to name the actual poem - the rest were in awe at Calum's mums supposed handiwork! 

I was roaring at the TV, 'it IS a poem, you dolts' - following on from the soap opera thread, things are bad television wise when I start talking to the screen, my usual saying is 'AS IF!' And that means it is implausible rubbish to me. 

I didn't think of the personal offence the public would take at Katie Hopkins, apparently she's seen as a child hating monster, who despises those pesky lower classes. Obvioualy being articulate and not having to resort to effing and jeffing doesn't count for much now.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Nice to see Keith coming out of his shell. Calum is showing how 2 faced he really is.
Tomorrow nights will be good as they are all down to the public.*


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't think Calum is two faced at all! He nodded and agreed politely with the dimwit as I don't think he can be bothered with his drama any more and I think he was justified in saying only Perez could take something nice and try and twist it. 

A failed attempt at last minute trying to garner some sort of support for himself in the house, if you ask me.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*2 Go out tonight.*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I predict Kav and Perez will go. Well I live in hope that Perez will go. How Callum kept control of himself under that goading last night I don't know.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I predict Kav and Perez will go. Well I live in hope that Perez will go. How Callum kept control of himself under that goading last night I don't know.


*Ah but he didn't keep control, he called Perez the C word twice.*


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ah but he didn't keep control, he called Perez the C word twice.*


But he didn't knock his head off - which is probably what most people would have done. So, he showed great control IMO


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I think it will be either Katie P, Keith or Kavanagh. I wouldn't be surprised if Katie Hopkins went though sadly, as she doesn't seem to be popular with younger viewers, the viewers who vote.

I think Katie Hopkins did herself no favours going on at Keith about Cami li leaving, she said it once and that would have been enough. 

I cannot, for the life of me figure out Perez at all. What normal, functioning adult behaves like a 6 year old? When it's not going his way, he throws a tantrum, 'I don't like you' is something my children would have said. I do think it's hitting him now that they are at the end and he has sunk himself but he is that badly behaved he just can't stop himself. 

I'm really not a fan of 'the pricey' at all. IMO, like a lot of very attractive people who have made their money via their looks, she has never cultivated a personality, I would get more conversational satisfaction from my dogs. 

No doubt the magazines will be filled with her comments about Katie Hopkins cruel remarks once it's all over and she will be filled with vim and vigour then. 

Perez has zoned in on her as he can see she has no one else, she has nothing in common with Katie or Michelle and Calum and kavanagh are a bit of a twosome and Keith just floats about. 

Oh, I will be sad when it finishes on Friday!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ah but he didn't keep control, he called Perez the C word twice.*


Yes I meant his fists rather than his language. If Perez speaks to people in real life how he does in the house I'm amazed he hasn't had his teeth knocked out.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Finally that attention seeking odd bod is gone!!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I think Calums gunna win. I hope Keith does well but don't really mind who wins so long as its NOT pro fox hunting Katie Hopkins. errgh



.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Well, watching big brothers bit on the side was interesting. Perez said BB had asked him to stay in the house. I'm sad he has gone, fingers now crossed for Keith to win.*


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *Well, watching big brothers bit on the side was interesting. Perez said BB had asked him to stay in the house. I'm sad he has gone, fingers now crossed for Keith to win.*


Oh, I'm sorry I missed BBBOTS but it's just too late on a school night.

My daughter and I roared 'YES' when Perez was evicted and woke the dogs.

He looked extremely uncomfortable and wasn't a pleasant interviewee.

I felt sad when watching Kav's interview, he seemed very funny and I think he hit the nail on the head saying Perez drowned them all out in the house.

I have a friend on FB who keeps posting snippets from the official BB Facebook page and if you read the comments - Katie Hopkins is the anti Christ and Katie Price is very popular indeed so I still couldn't call who will win at all.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Interesting you dont see the half of what goes on- what with Perez claiming to have seen a doctor for sleeping pills 10 days ago etc


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank goodness Perez is out! I hope the finalists have a couple of peaceful days, they deserve it.

Michelle or Callum to win.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Interesting you dont see the half of what goes on- what with Perez claiming to have seen a doctor for sleeping pills 10 days ago etc


Think he was just grasping for sympathy TBH - he didn't expect to be voted out and he has realised just how badly he has come across 

He doesn't seem to realise that the negative vibe he got from the other HM's was solely as a response to his appalling behaviour in the first couple of days.

He is playing the victim card and implying that his behaviour was a direct response to the negativity - it was clear which came first


----------



## Idalia (May 14, 2014)

I think we all realise BB is heavily edited with 24 hours crammed into less than an hour, but as I said before it bugs me when the HM's blame the way they've come across on the edit. Frankly if I was in the house I'd be thankful if they gave Perez sleeping pills. It's just a shame we don't get much live feed anymore.
As usual some celebs have bigger 'riders' than others. Katie P. is allegedly getting £500k to take part (as they were so desperate to book her) and has her hairdresser visit every other day, Katie H. allegedly has access to a laptop to continue writing her column and a separate bedroom, although this is apparently because of her night time seizures, goodness knows what the others get.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Perez could be childish and manic, but I was more frustrated with the other housemates, who reacted to his behaviour. If a child is having a tantrum, responding to their bad behaviour gives them the attention they are demanding. We are told if a baby cries for no reason, not responding every time teaches them to wait and not expect Instant gratification. If my dog jumps up when I come home, I turn my back on her. She has to learn to be calm and that I will pay her attention when I am ready and not before.

Had the other housemates, who were rattled by Perez's behaviour, ignored his antics and not given him attention, Perez would not have learned which buttons to press to wind them up. Their reactions turned a childish man into a raving lunatic.

I agree with one of the panelists on CBBBOTS last night, though, Perez may have been childish and crazy, but Katie Hopkins is evil incarnate. Anyone who supports her must have that same streak of evil on themselves. Her evil tongue is an absolute disgrace. I fail to see how personal unprovoked attacks on another human being can possibly be funny. I really hope she does not win tomorrow and even though I cannot think of any one housemate who I consider a deserving winner, I've decided to vote for Callum because he, at least, towards the end has shown some personality and appears to be a nice enough guy.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Sacremist said:


> Perez could be childish and manic, but I was more frustrated with the other housemates, who reacted to his behaviour. If a child is having a tantrum, responding to their bad behaviour gives them the attention they are demanding. We are told if a baby cries for no reason, not responding every time teaches them to wait and not expect Instant gratification. If my dog jumps up when I come home, I turn my back on her. She has to learn to be calm and that I will pay her attention when I am ready and not before.
> 
> Had the other housemates, who were rattled by Perez's behaviour, ignored his antics and not given him attention, Perez would not have learned which buttons to press to wind them up. Their reactions turned a childish man into a raving lunatic.
> 
> I agree with one of the panelists on CBBBOTS last night, though, Perez may have been childish and crazy, but Katie Hopkins is evil incarnate. *Anyone who supports her must have that same streak of evil on themselves.* Her evil tongue is an absolute disgrace. I fail to see how personal unprovoked attacks on another human being can possibly be funny. I really hope she does not win tomorrow and even though I cannot think of any one housemate who I consider a deserving winner, I've decided to vote for Callum because he, at least, towards the end has shown some personality and appears to be a nice enough guy.


Thats a bit harsh if you don't mind me saying. I'm supporting her to win as I think she has been a good BB housemate and earnt her fee. I don't think that makes me evil though, far from it 

Digital spy's poll has Katie H and Michelle pretty much neck and neck to win with Callum in 3rd place, Keith in 4th and Katie P in 5th. I think I would be happy with that.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> Perez could be childish and manic, but I was more frustrated with the other housemates, who reacted to his behaviour. If a child is having a tantrum, responding to their bad behaviour gives them the attention they are demanding. We are told if a baby cries for no reason, not responding every time teaches them to wait and not expect Instant gratification. If my dog jumps up when I come home, I turn my back on her. She has to learn to be calm and that I will pay her attention when I am ready and not before.
> 
> Had the other housemates, who were rattled by Perez's behaviour, ignored his antics and not given him attention, Perez would not have learned which buttons to press to wind them up. Their reactions turned a childish man into a raving lunatic.
> 
> I agree with one of the panelists on CBBBOTS last night, though, Perez may have been childish and crazy, but Katie Hopkins is evil incarnate. * Anyone who supports her must have that same streak of evil on themselves.* Her evil tongue is an absolute disgrace. I fail to see how personal unprovoked attacks on another human being can possibly be funny. I really hope she does not win tomorrow and even though I cannot think of any one housemate who I consider a deserving winner, I've decided to vote for Callum because he, at least, towards the end has shown some personality and appears to be a nice enough guy.


How nice to know that I am evil...

Katie H to WIN!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Sacremist said:


> If a child is having a tantrum, responding to their bad behaviour gives them the attention they are demanding. We are told if a baby cries for no reason, not responding every time teaches them to wait and not expect Instant gratification.


One of Katie H's theories there, she has espoused it many many times and had a great clash on This Morning about this is how one SHOULD bring ones child up



> Katie Hopkins is evil incarnate. Anyone who supports her must have that same streak of evil on themselves.


Pot calling kettle, quite obviously, as you have shown yourself to be on her side above

Nice to know I have an evil streak in me though :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Of course Perez is delighted to be voted out - he keeps telling us, so it must be true! 

His whining voice is soooooooooooooo annooooooying!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

I want Katie H to win ...........


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*As long as Katie H or Michelle don't win i will be happy.*
*Singing:It's the Perez show,Singing:the Perez showSinging::thumbsup::lol::lol:*


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Ooooooooh, I can't wait for tonight's show. 

Husband on an early shift in morn so he will be in his bed and not giving out about it and dogs have has a busy day so they should be sparko. 

I can't decide who will win, I just don't want it to be Katie Price!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Apparently KP has left for medical reasons and it is unsure if she will be there for the final...

ETA, just read an update that she is expected to be there.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Just a thought, but won't Katie Hopkins winning only boost her ego further and encourage more of her disgusting attitude and opinions in the media? 

Yippee, more Katie H......


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Just a thought, but won't Katie Hopkins winning only boost her ego further and encourage more of her disgusting attitude and opinions in the media?
> 
> Yippee, more Katie H......


She really isn't THAT bad at all.

What she says are only her opinions and she's entitled to them, I have to say, I find her a whole lot less offensive that the continual eff this, eff that tantrums of some of the others and beforehand I despised her!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> Just a thought, but won't Katie Hopkins winning only boost her ego further and encourage more of her disgusting attitude and opinions in the media?
> 
> Yippee, more Katie H......


I think deep down she is a decent person but she sees everything in very black and white terms with little room in the middle. She is paid to write a column in the Sun so I guess she is always going to make her opinions controversial to keep people reading and interested. I've also seen a kind side to her both on BB and on This Morning although I have to say I've also seen a nasty side and she has many opinions I don't like but I think she has been the most genuine of all the house mates this year.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> One of Katie H's theories there, she has espoused it many many times and had a great clash on This Morning about this is how one SHOULD bring ones child up
> 
> Pot calling kettle, quite obviously, as you have shown yourself to be on her side above
> 
> Nice to know I have an evil streak in me though :tongue_smilie:


Not quite in the same league as the nasty attack she made on Alicia, though, hey, but then if you support bullying, I guess you must be evil.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Sacremist said:


> Not quite in the same league as the nasty attack she made on Alicia, though, hey, but then if you support bullying, I guess you must be evil.


The worst attack on Alicia I saw was made by Cami and Chloe not by Katie.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Mrsred said:


> She really isn't THAT bad at all.
> 
> What she says are only her opinions and she's entitled to them, I have to say, I find her a whole lot less offensive that the continual eff this, eff that tantrums of some of the others and beforehand I despised her!


As I've heard said, opinions are like arseholes, everybody has one that doesn't mean we want you to share it. KH would do well to remember that.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> The worst attack on Alicia I saw was made by Cami and Cloe not by Katie.


Then you didn't watch the same show as me. She was hateful to Alicia. KH opinions are designed to purposely cause another human being pain, to insult and injure. We all judge but sometimes it is better to keep that judgment to oneself, especially if voicing it is unlikely to bring about any positive change. Alicia may not have been the sharpest tool in the box, but not everyone is gifted with the same level of intelligence or skill, does that make it acceptable to ridicule someone's inadequacies? The alleged nice side to Katie Hopkins looks like an act to me.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Sacremist said:


> Then you didn't watch the same show as me. She was hateful to Alicia. KH opinions are designed to purposely cause another human being pain, to insult and injure. We all judge but sometimes it is better to keep that judgment to oneself, especially if voicing it is unlikely to bring about any positive change. Alicia may not have been the sharpest tool in the box, but not everyone is gifted with the same level of intelligence or skill, does that make it acceptable to ridicule someone's inadequacies? The alleged nice side to Katie Hopkins looks like an act to me.


I think I was as I watched every show, I didn't like the way Katie made fun of Alicia but I think we have seen far far worse behaviour in this series including Perez saying if he were one of Katie H's children he would kill himself or Perez telling Ken Morley a 70 yr old man that he should be worried on the outside or Perez making disgusting comments to Callum about sticking his big dick up his backside etc etc. Still think Cami and Chloe were far nastier to Alicia than Katie was.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Personally, I would rather listen to Katie H than listen to Katie P talk about her sex life!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I think I was as I watched every show, I didn't like the way Katie made fun of Alicia but I think we have seen far far worse behaviour in this series including Perez saying if he were one of Katie H's children he would kill himself or Perez telling Ken Morley a 70 yr old man that he should be worried on the outside or Perez making disgusting comments to Callum about sticking his big dick up his backside etc etc. Still think Cami and Chloe were far nastier to Alicia than Katie was.


I didn't like Perez's behaviour either, but many of his unsavoury responses were a reaction to insults others gave him, whereas KHs attack on Alicia was unprovoked. They weren't arguing just talking. Alicia did not insult KH or give her any reason to be so cruel, so in my opinion Katie is worse than Perez. Perez did not insult her children, he was talking about himself if he was her child. Callum should not have called him a dick. They insulted each other. Ken Morley has nothing to do with this discussion, I don't even want to get into how disgusting that man is, except to say that pointing out how badly others have behaved does not excuse KHs vile mouth.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Sacremist said:


> I didn't like Perez's behaviour either, but many of his unsavoury responses were a reaction to insults others gave him, whereas KHs attack on Alicia was unprovoked. They weren't arguing just talking. Alicia did not insult KH or give her any reason to be so cruel, so in my opinion Katie is worse than Perez. Perez did not insult her children, he was talking about himself if he was her child. Callum should not have called him a dick. They insulted each other. Ken Morley has nothing to do with this discussion, I don't even want to get into how disgusting that man is, except to say that pointing out how badly others have behaved does not excuse KHs vile mouth.


Sorry but I don't buy the whole poor Perez was only behaving badly because other people were nasty to him. To call someone a dick does not entitle that person to threaten you with anal penetration. You say pointing out how badly others have behaved does not excuse KH's vile mouth but you are doing the same for Perez  Yes KH can say hurtful things but on the whole her mouth has been nothing like as foul as that of Katie P or Perez.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Can't believe Pricey won... I don't think anyone who goes in part way through should win...


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm surprised she won but was even more surprised that Michelle was out first tonight. I always think its odd with these shows how one night we are all so caught up in it and the next its all over and done with and we forget all about them.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well fancy that, Katie Price won, who'd have guessed that would happen.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Sorry but I don't buy the whole poor Perez was only behaving badly because other people were nasty to him. To call someone a dick does not entitle that person to threaten you with anal penetration. You say pointing out how badly others have behaved does not excuse KH's vile mouth but you are doing the same for Perez  Yes KH can say hurtful things but on the whole her mouth has been nothing like as foul as that of Katie P or Perez.


I'm not making excuses for Perez, I'm pointing out the difference between him and KH. I really don't care if you buy it or not, facts are facts, Perez had some provocation because bad things were said to him. Hopkins had none.

I'm glad Katie Price won: good overcame evil as Nadia said. I couldn't care less that she came in later. It gets on my nerves listening to housemates bleating on about latecomers not being deserving. Katie Price's victory was a wonderful up yours moment.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm no fan of KP but i'm so glad she won and not KH. What a poor nasty looser KH was.:dita:*


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2015)

Not a fan, haven't watched any of it...just glad that KH didn't win and isn't going to get any more airtime...


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Sacremist said:


> I'm not making excuses for Perez, I'm pointing out the difference between him and KH. I really don't care if you buy it or not, *facts are facts, Perez had some provocation because bad things were said to him. Hopkins had none*.
> 
> I'm glad Katie Price won: good overcame evil as Nadia said. I couldn't care less that she came in later. It gets on my nerves listening to housemates bleating on about latecomers not being deserving. Katie Price's victory was a wonderful up yours moment.


Thats your opinion but it would appear as she came 2nd and Nadia and the rest of Perez's fan club got the boot when up against her that the public agreed like her or not she was a good house mate.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't think Katie Price should have won because she was as dull as ditch water, not because she was last in. 

I was suprised she and Katie Hopkins made it to the final two, raging I missed BBOTS, I fell asleep. Rock and roll me.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Thats your opinion but it would appear as she came 2nd and Nadia and the rest of Perez's fan club got the boot when up against her that the public agreed like her or not she was a good house mate.


I didn't say she wasn't a good housemate, Perez was a good housemate also, but neither of them deserved to win because of it. I don't believe in rewarding bad behaviour.

As an additional note, just because a portion of the public are as short sighted as you seem to be does not mean she has a large fan base. We don't know what percentage of votes she or the other housemates actually received. What you seem unable to grasp is that Hopkins and Perez are two sides of the same coin, but you are blinkered to one of their flaws. I don't care where Perez or his supporters came, I only care about Hopkins not winning. For me that is enough of a victory.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Mrsred said:


> I don't think Katie Price should have won because she was as dull as ditch water, not because she was last in.
> 
> I was suprised she and Katie Hopkins made it to the final two, raging I missed BBOTS, I fell asleep. Rock and roll me.


I would rather a person with a good heart win, however quiet they may have been. Katie Hopkins was a good housemate, like Perez, because they divided opinion, raised debate, caused anger and frustration. That is not and does not mean they were entertaining. Entertainment should bring joy not anger and hatred. Katie Price probably won because she was not speaking directly for Perez as Nadia was, but stood up to Hopkins in a way that remained polite and mature.

The main reason Hopkins was so hateful about KP was because she knew she was the real competition in the house. She tried to create difficulties for KP on more than one occasion. The most heinous being the deliberate attempt to destroy the friendship KP had with Callum. First she tells KP she wasn't being honest about her reasons for nominating Callum because KP chose not to say hateful things about him. Then Hopkins went to Callum and told him KP said the very words that she, Hopkins, used. Were it not for KP skilful way of handling the monster that is Hopkins, she and Callum could have come to blows.

KP may not be academically clever but she has Hopkins number and Hopkins is no match for KP. KP is a skilled business woman and she is good at dealing with people. She proved that in her handling of Hopkins both in and out of the house. Even out of the house, Hopkins continued to bleat on about KP being thick. You don't make millions by being stupid. Hopkins is so jealous of KP it almost makes me feel sorry for her. I say almost !


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Sacremist said:


> I didn't say she wasn't a good housemate, Perez was a good housemate also, but neither of them deserved to win because of it. I don't believe in rewarding bad behaviour.
> 
> As an additional note, just because a portion of the public are as short sighted as you seem to be does not mean she has a large fan base. We don't know what percentage of votes she or the other housemates actually received. What you seem unable to grasp is that Hopkins and Perez are two sides of the same coin, *but you are blinkered to one of their flaws*. I don't care where Perez or his supporters came, I only care about Hopkins not winning. For me that is enough of a victory.


My eyesight is fine thanks and so is my hearing. I have said repeatedly that I don't particularly like Katie Hopkins in real life nor many of her opinions but I think she was a good housemate whereas I don't agree Perez was and think he repeatedly broke the rules but was let off by BB to keep him in. His language, gestures, fake sex with a window and goading of housemates such as Alexander made me feel quite sick. He had several warnings for his unacceptable behaviour whereas I don't recall Katie getting any (correct me if I got that wrong) Anyway you got your victory in that she didn't win and I got mine in that she beat Perez and his supporters hands down. Win win.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

As I have also said repeatedly, I cited Perez because he and Hopkins are two sides of the same coin. I do not support his over-reaction to the situations in which he found himself, but what I abhor more is the support given to a woman whose heart is pure evil. Any support given her is tantamount to enjoying watching her inflict mental pain on another human being in the same way that sick people enjoy watching a dog fight where one dog destroys another. At least physical wounds have a chance of healing but mental wounds can stay with a person forever. It may not kill them but it can still inflict untold damage.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I think pure evil is stretching things a bit far. She has strong opinions which are harsh but not what I consider evil, evil is a very strong word. Nasty yes but evil no. As I said before the only comment I saw made to Alicia that I thought was evil was the one from Cami when she made uncalled for comments about Alicia not having a family who loved her waiting for her at home. Its a game show for crying out loud, I really think if someone is so fragile that a spiteful comment from Katie Hopkins would inflict mental damage then they should not go in the BB house.

Guess the producers got what they wanted this year, I've haven't seen so much discussion about BB since the Jade Goody/Shilpa Shetty series.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone who takes pleasure in hurting others is, in my opinion, sadistic and evil. Hopkins frequently made the bullets and let Chloe and Cami fire them. To condemn Perez, who for the most part was a silly, childish, fool that could not control himself when challenged, and not condemn Hopkins who was cold and calculating is wrong. To condemn one for his idiocy but not the other for her cruelty to me is hypocritical.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I wonder what it says about the voting public that someone so vacuous as KP won and that evil witch came second and has somehow becomes 'the nation's sweetheart' or whatever.... what happened to celebrating real achievement and positive contributions to mankind?!


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Couldnt agree more. Who on that show has achieved anything that deserves for them to be a "celebrity" (cheggers is exempt for us of a certain age). So the winner was someone who has lots of plastic surgery, gets her boobs out and uses her sexual relationships to boost her profile - she beat an an unpopular lady who bullied another contestant who has plastic surgery and uses her sexual relationships to boost her profile. What does it say about us as a nation that they are on telly - never mind that people feel the need to talk about them.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Muze said:


> I wonder what it says about the voting public that someone so vacuous as KP won and that evil witch came second and has somehow becomes 'the nation's sweetheart' or whatever.... what happened to celebrating real achievement and positive contributions to mankind?!


With respect I don't think Big Brother was ever the show to celebrate achievement and contribution to mankind.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> With respect I don't think Big Brother was ever the show to celebrate achievement and contribution to mankind.


But the fact that the "celebrity" version a) exists and b) people are transfixed by it says a lot about our world. I admit that the early series of the normal big brother were fascinating.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Laurac said:


> But the fact that the "celebrity" version a) exists and b) people are transfixed by it says a lot about our world. I admit that the early series of the normal big brother were fascinating.


All it says to me is that we all find different things interesting. Some like soap opera, some like sport, some like people watching. I don't watch the non celeb version anymore but always watch CBB. Not because I look up to these people or admire/respect them, I just enjoy watching how they behave, how they cope with the others and whether they are how you expected them to be. This series was a bit one dimensional with all the bickering and confrontation and not much else going on but it was interesting enough. Now I can get back to watching my Wolf Hall and Broadchurch.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> With respect I don't think Big Brother was ever the show to celebrate achievement and contribution to mankind.


Lol yeah I can't disagree!

Just seems like this is another excuse for a generation of girl to be preoccupied with the size of their tits and gives the green light for people to be openly hateful IYKWIM

I had hoped Keith would win, only human in there IMHO


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Muze said:


> Lol yeah I can't disagree!
> 
> Just seems like this is another excuse for a generation of girl to be preoccupied with the size of their tits and gives the green light for people to be openly hateful IYKWIM
> 
> I had hoped Keith would win, only human in there IMHO


Only thing I will say is both Alicia and Katie P were actively speaking against plastic surgery and boob jobs. Alicia's history of having so much surgery that she distorted her face and ended up having everything apart from her boobs removed and Katie P having the problems she does at the moment with a hole though to her boob which means she can't use her arm properly and it smells needing painkillers and antibiotics whilst in the house should be enough to put any girls thinking about having it well and truly off the idea.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Only thing I will say is both Alicia and Katie P were actively speaking against plastic surgery and boob jobs. Alicia's history of having so much surgery that she distorted her face and ended up having everything apart from her boobs removed and Katie P having the problems she does at the moment with a hole though to her boob which means she can't use her arm properly and it smells needing painkillers and antibiotics whilst in the house should be enough to put any girls thinking about having it well and truly off the idea.


But the only reason these women are in the public consciousness is because of plastic surgery - so it is a bit of a contradictory argument - does anyone believe they would have not had the surgery and sacrificed their "fame"?


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Like rottiepointerhouse says, i think both Katie and Alicia have done nothing but make people aware of the downfalls of plastic surgery. 
In all honesty i applaud someone who can make millions out of a pair of fake boobs. 
In the end who are we to judge!?

Personally wanted to see Calum win. How much of a sore loser was KH, didn't even congratulate KP, just ran up the stairs.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Personally, I've learned a great deal about human behaviour from watching these shows. They are a psychologist's dream. I find it interesting to watch how different people react. It reminds me of this forum, in fact, only BB is visual so you can observe their body language and facial expressions as well.

BB may not be high brow or cultured viewing but neither is reading and writing on this forum. If we were all the same, what a boring world it would be.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

gatsby said:


> Like rottiepointerhouse says, i think both Katie and Alicia have done nothing but make people aware of the downfalls of plastic surgery.
> In all honesty i applaud someone who can make millions out of a pair of fake boobs.
> In the end who are we to judge!?
> 
> Personally wanted to see Calum win. How much of a sore loser was KH, didn't even congratulate KP, just ran up the stairs.


I voted for Calum. Despite his argument with Perez and his unfortunate taste in having Hopkins as a friend, I thought he came across well.


----------

